# Bay Area Meet (California):  February 19th, 2011



## CEE TEE

*AFTER THE MEET, IMPRESSIONS:*
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787
   
   
   
*[size=x-large][size=18pt]Bay Area Meet  February 19[size=15pt]th**[size=18pt], 2011[/size][/size][/size]*[/size]
 [size=medium][size=x-large]*[size=x-large]DoubleTree Hotel, Burlingame: 9am-5pm  (8 set-up/4:30 break-down/5 dinner)  *[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Room Size:  1900 sq. ft. (divided by two "airwalls" to try and help with noise)*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Tables: 6 feet x 30 inches each*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Sponsors/MOT Participation:  *[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]AMB, Neko Audio, Schiit Audio, Bottlehead, Ultimate Ears, **Head-Direct/HIFIMAN too.  (NuForce loaning some gear.)  *[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*                                            *[/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Also: Audiologist (Courtesy of Ultimate Ears)  *[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Current plan:  At 11am we will have an "ear health and care" presentation.  11:30am-2pm = free impressions for UE to keep on file (good for about two years), costs $50 for an extra set of impressions for your own use.   (There should also be some Head-Fi discounts of UE customs announced.)*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Payment?  (As the meet has grown and suggestions have been sent to me...2/13/11 update)*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Please bring a donation for the room (suggested $10-$20).*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Optional:  We'll have a raffle called @ 3pm...$5 tickets.*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large](5 Logitech items from Ultimate Ears and a door prize from Doc B. of Bottlehead will be awarded!)*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*Lunch?  The DoubleTree has a nice restaurant and validates 3hrs parking.*[/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=xx-large]Dinner?  5pm.  Max's Restaurant is just a couple of minutes drive from the meet.  I'll hand out a map.*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Will have Name Badges.   **No Hair Nets (you know who I'm talking to




).   Power Strips?  Bring ‘em!        *[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]* *[/size]
  [size=x-large]*Rooms are normally $99 per night right now, but call in (650)344-5500, ask for reservations and mention the code "LWD" and you will receive an additional 10% off your room (so $89 per night).*[/size]
  [size=x-large]*           *[/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]*[/size][/size]
  [size=x-large]**[/size]
   
   
   
   
*(COURTESY of  renlute, who has been a great moral support to this meet and provided the following info...)*
   

*PUBLIC and PRIVATE TRANSPORTATION!*

   

*You can get to the event from long distance via 1) BART,  2) Caltrain, 3) SamTrans bus, or 4) your car. Airporter buses to SFO are another option.*

   

*1) BART terminates at the airport, Garage G, near the International Terminal.*

   

*http://www.bart.gov/guide/airport/inbound_sfo.aspx*

*http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/pubtrans/*

   

*Then find a hotel courtesy shuttle bus to the Doubletree Inn. That should be free.*

   

*http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/hotel/pickup.html*

   

*2) Take Caltrain from SF or San Jose or points between to Burlingame and catch a Burlingame Trolley to the hotel for free:*

   

*http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/SFOAODT/media/pdf/The_Burlingame_Trolley.pdf*

   

*I just rode a Caltrain yesterday from the airport (SSF station, not Burlingame) to Palo Alto and it set me back $6.50.*

   

*3) The thrifty head-fier can take a local or express bus from north or south, from points between Palo Alto and San Francisco. You need exact change.*

   

*http://www.samtrans.com/schedules.html*

*http://www.samtrans.com/fares.html*

   

*4) Car. Hotel parking is more expensive than some parts of San Francisco. I drove to the event last year and paid about $10 for a few hours. All day maximum in the hotel's self-parking lot is $16.00.*

   

   

  [size=x-large]*Original Thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/507583/bay-area-meetup*[/size]

   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]renlute’s IC thread: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/502393/interest-check-sf-bay-area-california-summer-2010*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Link to the previous 2/27/2010 Meet: http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/461831/norcal-san-francisco-bay-area-meet-2-27-2010*[/size][/size]
   
  [size=x-large]*[size=x-large]Link to amb's Pics of 2/27/2010 Meet:  http://www.ibiblio.org/tkan/audio/headfi_20100227/*[/size][/size]​​[/size]
​


----------



## CEE TEE

*Please sign in on this thread with the equipment you plan on bringing.*
   
*(Feel free to just come and listen + meet other Head-Fiers too!)*
   
*List as of 2/18/11  (In Order of Roll Call throughout the thread)*
   
  1.  CEE TEE
  2.  MikeMalter
  3. FLACVest
  4. Shane55
  5. renlute
  6. AMB (Ti Kan of *AMB Laboratories*)
  7. aamefford
  8. n3rdling
  9. tdogzthmn
  10. shipsupt
  11. mikeymad
  12. calaf
  13. glitch39
  15. kodreaming
  16 daigo
  17. gzone3lement
  18. Philimon
  19. murmaider
  20. walfredo
  21. gooky
  22. bobcn
  23. Kevin Brown
  24. Mdraluck 23
  25. colonelsanders
  26. thundeer
  27. cbaty08
  28. rroseperry
  29. Horio
  30. rjkdivin
  31. purrin
  32. RTF
  33. gallardo88
  34. WesMiaw  (*Neko Audio*)
  35. planecrazy
  36. PITTM
  37. rockcod
  38.  Jason Stoddard AND Mike Moffat (*Schiit Audio*)
  39. Frank Cooter
  40. vitok33
  41. doc B. (*Bottlehead*) (by PM)
  42. SanJoseCanJunkie
  43. prolixv
  44. geek101
  45. shabta
  46. LinuxWorks (by PM from AMB earlier)
  47. VL (Vincent of *Ultimate Ears*)
  48. DeusEx
  49. Observer
  50. particleman14
  51. Elluzion +1
  52. neilvg
  53. VLCAD
  54. Bigguy
  55. DjAmTraX
  56. Hellrzr
  57. epocs
  58. tengen
  59. henree
  60.  rock monster
  61.  darckhart
  62.  TMoney
  63.  Nankai  (Fang of *Head-Direct/HIFIMAN*)
  64.  Anirudh0802
  65.  SilentOne
  66.  klanse
  67.  iamvincent
  68.  Lurkumaural
  69.  migsmack
  70.  ironbut
  71.  Bigrock2150  (*TechHeroMods*)
  72.  rhythmdevils
  73.  backtofront001
  74.  v1gorus
  75.  jazzfan
  76.  Sp0rkG0d
  77.  cclragnarok
  78.  pcf
   
   
*AFTER THE MEET, IMPRESSIONS:*
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787


----------



## CEE TEE

*MAJOR UPDATE 2/14/11:  Hotel revised diagram after trying to fit the tables in the room.  3 now in Foyer.*
   
"Shasta Room"* added for **Ultimate Ears/**Audiologist plus Head-Fiers!*
   
"Tahoe Room" *Will have Bottlehead, Head-Direct/HIFIMAN plus Head-Fiers!*
 
"Yosemite Room" *Will have AMB Laboratories, Neko Audio, Schiit Audio plus Head-Fiers!*
   
  http://www.bottlehead.com/
  http://ultimateears.com/en-us
  http://www.head-direct.com/
  http://www.amb.org/audio/
  http://www.nekoaudio.com/
  http://schiit.com/
  http://techheromods.com/
*                                                 edited 2/18/11 (11:11pm)*

   
*1.  AMB (*Ti Kan of *AMB Laboratories)*
*2.  Linuxworks*
*3.  WesMiaw (Neko Audio)*
*4.  rockcod*
*5.  FLACVest*
*6.  gzone3lement*
*7.  MikeMalter  (tentative)*
*9.  Jason Stoddard or Mike Moffat  (Schiit Audio)  *
*10. MikeyMad  ironbut*
*11. FrankCooter*
*12. bobcn*
*13. Shane55*
*14. Philimon*
*15. aamefford (90%)*
*16. purrin*
*17. calaf*
*18. epocs*
*19. Vincent (Ultimate Ears)*
*20. Audiologist (TBD)*
*21. doc B. (Bottlehead)*
*22. tdogzthmn*
*23. SanJoseCanJunkie (10-ish am)*
*24. particleman14*
*25. Amphead*
*26. n3rdling*
*27. Mdraluck23*
*28. mkubota1*
*29. Nankai (*Fang of* Head-Direct/HIFIMAN)*
*30. Hellrzr*
*31. Horio*
*32. TMoney*
*33. iamvincent*
*34. Bigrock2150 (TechHeroMods)*
   
   
   
   
*AFTER THE MEET, IMPRESSIONS:*
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787


----------



## CEE TEE

*HELPFUL GUIDE FOR THE UNINITIATED (& friendly reminders)*
   
  (This list was published by SiBurning, and was built upon lessons learnt by the NYC crew, thanks guys)
   
*Personal Hygiene is important.*
  * Wash your hair and your ears--and behind your ears.
  * Avoid the use of products like hair gel, hair spray, mousse, etc. Seriously, some of the headphones you'll have the opportunity to try cost more than a good used car. I don't want your hair gunk on my headphones, thanks.
  * Clean out your ears so you can hear better.
  * Don't forget the deodorant (THIS goes for Oldtimers as well). Baby powder & cologne are not adequate substitutes.
  * With all the gear & other members, it gets warm in the room. Dress accordingly.
   
*The most important thing of all is to have fun.*
  * Meets are Great, so be prepared to have a great day with fellow Head-fi members.
  * Bring whatever gear you want. If you don't have any, that's OK. Just bring your ears.
  * You can try whatever gear you want but be polite, ask permission, don't be a gear hog, etc.
  * If you have any questions about gear, look for the owner and ask. Or just ask whoever is listening (after they're done).
  * Everyone is very friendly and will be glad to answer you.
  * Do not be shy.
  * Mingle.
  * You will find everyone to be very friendly & helpful.
  * Most of all enjoy yourself & take the opportunity to hear gear you normally wouldn't get a chance to, or are thinking of buying.
   
*Get organized.*
  * Take a mental (or written) list of what you want to hear. If you do this before the meet, leave some time to look around and listen to some surprises.
  * You'll be overwhelmed with the amount of gear that will be at the meet.
  * Read the impressions thread afterward. You'll realize you missed listening to something you wanted to hear.
  * Time Flies at these meets.
   
*Remember that you're trying out another member's gear.*
  * Treat all gear with the utmost respect.
  * Ask if you're not sure how to operate any gear, or you're just curious about the system setup. Some gear requires headphones to be plugged in at all times, some gear doesn't like it when you unplug headphones unless the volume is turned all the way around. Don't just assume that everything works the same way. Just ask, it can save a lot of heartache.
  * Respect the owner's wishes.
  * Give it all the velvet cushion treatment.
  * If you have any doubt or questions, ask.
  * Do not place headphones on top of other gear--if you're not sure where to put it, ask the owner.
  * Do not remove any gear from a setup without the owner's permission.
  * Do not remove any cables or make any other changes to the setup without the owner's permission.
  * If you do take gear away from a table, or borrow cables, adapters, or power strips, try to remember where you got it from, and bring it back when you're done. In all the excitement, it's easy to forget where you got that 1/4" to 3.5mm headphone adapter. 
  * If you listen loud remember to lower the volume for the next person.
  * If you don't know or are just curious about something, ask someone. Anyone. Someone knows, or knows someone who knows.
   
*AFTER THE MEET, IMPRESSIONS:*
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787


----------



## mikemalter

Will be bringing the following equipment:
   

 WA22
 +++++ Rectifier: Emission Labs 5U4G
 +++++ Drivers: Tung-sol 6SN7G BGRP
 +++++ Power: GEC 6AS7G
 Sennheiser HD800 with Cardas cable and balanced connectors.
 Wadia i170
 PS Audio DLIII w/L4 mods
 iPod full of all kinds of lossless music
 PS Audio P600 power regenerator
   
  This is my first meet and I am looking forward to it.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

FLACvest will be bringing the following equipment:
   
  1. his Netbook:
  1a. Mediamonkey 3 Gold
  1b. Rockbox Installer 3.7.1 and 3.7.1 post, dailies which have Pictureflow WPS Button integration (neat stuff)!, BioEQ Equalizer all ready to insatall for Fuze v2 ppl!!! and OTHERS
  1c. tethered 3G TMobile wireless broadband for downloading and uploading of THINGERS, namely ROCKBOX INSTALLATIONS and stuff onto microSDHC Cards or SDHC Cards for folks.
   
  2. Audio-Technica ATH-ESW9A Sovereign Wooden Headphones (Padauk wood), with a damping mod scheme inspired by the Orthodynamic Crowd which has enhanced Resolution, and Bass response and shaved off some mids...
   
  3. Soundesign 349 HiFi Headphones, these 70's era metal cans may be related to an old pair of GOOD sounding Sennheiser, (UNCONFIRMED) which they resemble physically to a tee. Good bass, Great treble, EQ's well.
   
  4. Bravo Audio Tube Amp, this Class A Tube Amp is pint size but packs romantic tube punch with a 6922 tube. It Glows Blue with an LED!!!
   
  5. iRiver H140 with SysConcept Fiber Optical Interconnect. Will be hooking this up to CEE TEE's D12, for a listen at the state of the art: optically fed FLAC files to a D12 housing Wolfson WM8740's in dual mono configuration buffered by a low distortion opamp and fed to an amp stage which is rollable, hopefully with one of HiFlight's Topkit's installed. Possibly with stock.
   
  6. Sansa Fuze with functioning WPS Button callable Pictureflow firmware, enjoy the evolving state of rockbox firmware on the Sansa Fuze v2 with FLACvest! Listen with the Pictureflow module, and the BioEQ equalizer and crossfeed setup. Get your rockbox install tricked out.
   
  7. END OF LINE.


----------



## shane55

On board & bringing the following.
   
  1. Dell XPS Studio i7 Laptop - Win7-64 bit
  2. JRiver w/ all files ALAC (lossless) at 16bit/44.1khz or 24bit/48khz. *or* uncompressed .wav @ 16 / 44.1 or 24 / 96 w/ Toslink out to...
  3. DAC1-Pre @ 24 / 96.
  4. iPod Classic with Apple Lossless files only (see above).  (Bringing, but just as source for other equipment testing).
  5. AH-D7000
  6. ATH-M50
  7. DT880 / 600 Ohm (2005 version).
  8. No IEM's unless specifically requested to do so.
    
  shane
   
  EDIT: BTW, big thanks to CEE TEE for keeping the flame alive (and all the legwork you've done ! ), and to everyone else who has assisted... and will assist. Cheers!


----------



## renlute

CEE TEE for President!


----------



## amb

Marked on calendar -- I will attend!
  Gear list TBD, will post later.


----------



## aamefford

On board as well, work and family willing...
   
  Bringing (unless random sales and purchases change the list a bit)
   
  1) Denon D7000's with J$ pads, otherwise stock
  2) Headroom Ultra Desktop Amp
  3) Headroom Desktop Power Supply
  4) Mac Mini G4 and / or Macbook Pro
  5) Cheap optical and USB cables
  6) Nice Headphone Extension by highflying9
  7) Headstage Arrow G3.0
  8) Headstage DAC cable
  9) Fischer Audio DBA-02 (bring your own tips!)
  10) Possibly another portable source (currently use an iPhone 3GS, but sharing it at a meet just doesn't feel right) - I'm sort of in the market for another iSomething.
  11) Very Unlikely, but maybe - Peachtree Nova
   
  Edit - Wow, it looks much more impressive than it really is!  Combine 2 and 3, pull out the cables and portable rig, and it really is a laptop, a pair of Denons and a nice amp...


----------



## n3rdling

If SoCal doesn't set anything up in the meantime (don't think they will) I might have to make the drive up from LA.  You guys always seem to have lots of nice gear.  I'd probably bring the Blue Hawaii -> Omega and O2 mk1 and the Menace -> R10 and LCD2.  We'll see, depends on how big this meet gets


----------



## tdogzthmn

Repost of what I said in the other thread:
   
  I'm interested.  Also I can bring my K400, K500 and Bottlehead Crack with Speedball if anyone wants to hear.
   
  I'll bring my NAD585 too which is a decent source.
   
  Update- I have a Braun KH500 Headphone that is un-terminated but I can bring anyway.  I feel bad that I never got around to ordering a TRS plug for it.


----------



## shipsupt

This is my first meet.  I am new to this hobby (obsession?) so I don’t have much to bring, but I will bring what I do have in case some others are looking at some of this entry level gear.  
    

 iPad – I’ve got plenty of music, but my choice of anything lossless or even much better than 256 is going to be limited… I am just starting to build a collection of quality stuff.  Camera kit for digital out.
 Ipod Classic
 Pico Dac/Amp
 Headroom Micro Amp/Dac Stack (2005)
 Headroom Total AirHead
 Denon D7000 (Stock)
 Shure SE530
 Grado SR 80
    
  I’ll also bring along my photo gear so I can get some shots of the meet to post!!
    
  Looking forward to this!!
  Chris


----------



## amb

For the first-timers: If you have gear to bring, great.  But don't feel that you _have to_ bring gear to attend.  Lots of people come to these events with nothing, just to see and listen to what's there, and to meet/greet others.  It's also common for one to bring your favorite headphones and walk around the room to try it on different rigs.  Ask the rig owner first before touching the equipment, of course.


----------



## amphead

Hoping to attend, as I'm often riding in the Amb rocket to the event.  My only qualms are............will there be a speaker friendly listening room at least for 4 hours?, because I should have a pair of home built speakers finished and dialed in by then. If so..............
   
  the ubiquitous HP laptop > the venerable gamma2 > the not to shabby t-amp > my new home built 2-way towers
   
  I don't want to annoy though.


----------



## mikeymad

Put me in the attending column 
   
  Equipment list will provide later... but pretty much a combo of my Sig....
   
  Thanks CEE TEE
   
   
  Cheers,
  Mikey


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mikeymad said:


> Put me in the attending column
> 
> Equipment list will provide later... *but pretty much a combo of my Sig....*
> 
> ...


 

 That includes the Macallan, right?


----------



## CEE TEE

*Since we will have 1300 square feet instead of 1000 like the last meet, I have asked to use an "airwall" to separate the space into TWO AREAS:*
   
  1.  "The Den"
  2.  "The Listening Library"   _Shhhh...._
   
*EDIT:  A veteran kindly informed me that speaker set-ups are too difficult to do unless they are in a dedicated room separate from the headphone areas...but thank you for offering!*
   
   
  Quote:


amphead said:


> Hoping to attend, as I'm often riding in the Amb rocket to the event.  My only qualms are............will there be a speaker friendly listening room at least for 4 hours?, because I should have a pair of home built speakers finished and dialed in by then. If so..............
> 
> the ubiquitous HP laptop > the venerable gamma2 > the not to shabby t-amp > my new home built 2-way towers
> 
> I don't want to annoy though.


----------



## calaf

just to confirm that I plan to be there. I'll bring
  Headphones:
  1)  AKG K340 (not the earphones) recabled and modded
  2)  AKG K701
  3)  Beyer T1
   
  Amps:
  1) Corda Opera
  2) Woo 3 with some tubes to roll
   
  Source:
  Onix XCD-88 modded


----------



## CEE TEE

Just want to _thank everyone so far_ for their *enthusiasm, encouragement, support, and some real guidance*...  
   
  (On the threads *and in PMs*.)
   
  It actually has been pretty easy and fun, *because of your help +*_ _*I've got headphones on while organizing it *





 *!*


----------



## glitch39

*Ref5*
*Phoenix*
*HD650*
* *
*... need a transport.....*


----------



## kodreaming

Great. My FIRST HEAD-FI MEET !
   
  Please put me down !


----------



## CEE TEE

^kodreaming, you're in!
   
  (It's my first meet too...)


----------



## daigo

I live maybe 10 minutes from that location so I'll try to attend. 
   
  Not sure if I should bother bringing any of set up since it's pretty commonly available stuff, but looking forward to experiencing new gear and maybe pick up the upgrade itch again.


----------



## CEE TEE

That's fine, you don't have to bring anything...come on down.


----------



## gzone3lement

The bay area meet from last year (February 2010) was my first meet and it was a great experience. I'm hoping to make it again. So far I plan on bringing in stock Denon AH-D5000. I will post the rest of the equipment list later. I am very interested in listening to the PS Audio DLIII w/L4 mods. I hope to see you there, mikemalter!


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





gzone3lement said:


> The bay area meet from last year (February 2010) was my first meet and it was a great experience. I'm hoping to make it again. So far I plan on bringing in stock Denon AH-D5000. I will post the rest of the equipment list later. I am very interested in listening to the PS Audio DLIII w/L4 mods. I hope to see you there, mikemalter!


 

 Zone,
   
  This will be my first meet, so I really interested in experiencing one.  Looking forward to meeting you too.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I live maybe 10 minutes from that location so I'll try to attend.
> 
> Not sure if I should bother bringing any of set up since it's pretty commonly available stuff, but looking forward to experiencing new gear and maybe pick up the upgrade itch again.


 


  Hi daigo, 
   
  I see in your inventory a ELEKIT TU-882AS. Could you do me a favor and bring it, I sold mine and want to hear it again...
   
  Best,


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





daigo said:


> I live maybe 10 minutes from that location so I'll try to attend.
> 
> Not sure if I should bother bringing any of set up since it's pretty commonly available stuff, but looking forward to experiencing new gear and maybe pick up the upgrade itch again.


 


  Bring your HD650s and come come listen to 10,000 days on my setup!


----------



## Philimon

I know I've got some time off in February, but I am unsure of the dates. I am considering going, but I have to wait and see if it will be convenient...
   
  I would bring my T50RP, and FA003. I could also bring my source/dac/amp (macbook/AudioGD Sparrow/vintage receiver), if you guys wanted another listening station. If I didn't bring my entire rig would anyone be willing to host my headphones for others to demo?


----------



## kodreaming

Ya. I have it in my calendar now 
  I am thinking about an upgrade on my system early next year, really looking forward to hear some more gears.
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> ^kodreaming, you're in!
> 
> (It's my first meet too...)


----------



## daigo

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Hi daigo,
> 
> I see in your inventory a ELEKIT TU-882AS. Could you do me a favor and bring it, I sold mine and want to hear it again...
> 
> Best,


 

 Sure thing.  I'll just bring my set up, but I'll likely need a computer source as I don't have a lap top. 
   


  Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I was considering just bringing the HD650 since I almost exclusively use those at home now.  While I'm happy with my set up, I'm open to trying new things


----------



## Murmaider

If work permits i might attend.
  Seeing as how i am new to this and a "Jr. Headfier"
  i don't have much to offer :[


----------



## gzone3lement

Does anyone have Signal Cable Silver Resolution XLR cable? I returned them back to Frank, but I would like to listen and compare cables once more.


----------



## walfredo

Awesome!!  I'm definitely in. 
   
  I'm taking W1000 + Doge 6210 + HiFiMAN 602.
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## gooky

Oh, we're supposed to post what we think we'll bring.  Is this to make a list, just in case things go missing?  In any case, I think I'll bring:
   
  Belkin Power Conditioner
  Audio GC Reference 3
  Electrocompaniet ECD1
  RSA Raptor
  HD800 (?)
   
  I normally use a squeezebox for music, but it would be great if someone could provide a source, since I don't want to bring more things than I can move around easily.  I think this is actually more than I can move around easily, but it wouldn't make a lot of sense if it didn't work.  If someone has a spare HD800 or similar headphone, that would be great, and I could leave mine at home, to lighten my load.  I think what we may want to consider, if you don't want to showcase your system or something, is teaming up on components, and setting up systems with it.  That would minimize the amount of equipment each individual has to bring.


----------



## CEE TEE

I'm new to meets and some vets have suggested that it is more "organic" than what I thought I would have to "organize."
   
  So- if you don't really have anything to bring, no problem.  (A meet is a great way to find out what you might like.)
   
  If you are bringing duplicates, great.  (Maybe more than one person at a given time wants to hear something.)
   
  If you just can't carry that much or keep track of it, okay...thank you for sharing what you do have (and can bring).
   
  Cheers!


----------



## Murmaider

if i go i can bring q-tips :]


----------



## bobcn

I'll bring:
   
  Audez'e LCD-2
  Grado HP-1
  AKG K1000 (equinox hard-wired)
   
  Red Wine Isabellina HPA (LFP-V version)
  Red Wine 30.2
  AudioValve RKV mk-II (w/ OPA627 mod)
  Wadia i170


----------



## shane55

@ bobcn.
  I am SO hanging out at your table!


----------



## tdogzthmn

Will anyone be able to bring any of the Hifiman Orthos?  I am interested in trying them out.


----------



## bobcn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *shane55*
> 
> 
> I am SO hanging out at your table!


 

 Thanks, but if some of the Bay Area's heavy hitters show up my gear will pale by comparison.
   
  In addition to the new gear I hope to hear, I'm also hoping to get another listen to some of the exotic gear I've heard at previous meets:
   
  - Wonderfully musical 300b tube amps (foo_me's Zanden, voltron's Air Tight)
  - Otherworldly sources (neilvg's EMM stack, ironbutt's Bottlehead tape deck playing master tapes)
  - Exotic cans (neilvg's Orpheus, all flavors of Stax)
  - World class DIY gear (Frank Cooter's DIY headphone amp is quite possibly the finest headphone amp on the planet)
   
  If mikeymad shows up with 30 year old Macallan I'll be hanging out at his table!


----------



## Kevin Brown

OK, new thread.  I'm in Cee Tee.  
   
  I have a request that if anyone out there has RS2i's, I'd love to hear them.
   
  At this point, I would bring my current favorites:
   
  Grado HF2 (recent batch)
  Grado SR225i
  Alessandro MS2i
  AKG K240 MP Sextett
  Beyer DT880/250
  Audio Technica AD900
   
  I can bring my USB/DAC/amps, but I don't have a laptop to hook them up to.  Audio-gd Sparrow and Aune Mini Mk II.
   
  Not sure what else I'll have in Feb to bring.


----------



## shipsupt

I am really looking forward to hearing electrostatics for the first time! Woot! It's going to be fun!


----------



## Philimon

@ Kevin Brown - What version of the Sparrow do you own? I have the B version, and I would like to hear the A with upgraded chip. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Looks like I will be attending. I will bring Sparrow, modded T50RP, and FA003.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'll be bringing:
   
  Sansa Clip+.
  iPod Touch 16gb.
  iPod Classic 160gb.
  Laptop.
   
  Fiio E7 (on its way)
   
  Audiominor LOD (to be ordered)
   
  RE0.
  SA6.
  HD 448.
   
  Me!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





philimon said:


> Looks like I will be attending. I will bring Sparrow,* modded T50RP, and FA003. *


 

 Brilliant !
  I've been wanting to hear those...


----------



## Philimon

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Neither of those two headphones will stand out at the meet since they are discreet looking (cheap) and are not commonly talked about on Head-Fi (other than their respective threads). If only one person stops to listen at my rig, then I'll know who it was... shane55. BTW, my FA003 is for sale, so you may have a chance to buy. Ill even cover cost of shipping and handling! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  For those of you looking for a media player, then I may be able to bring another MacBook Pro to the meet. I also could bring an itunes express, but I don't know if that will allow me to use a single MacBook as two sources (digital output from mac, and digital output from control of the itunes express). You may also want to bring a hard drive of music, my albums are copied at 320VBR AAC.


----------



## colonelsanders

This sounds great. If I can manage to come, I will try to bring my Ah-D2000 with J$v2 Pads and Grado HF-2 (latest batch) with G and L cush pads. I still haven't been able to listen to any higher Denon than the D-2000.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





colonelsanders said:


> This sounds great. If I can manage to come, I will try to bring my Ah-D2000 with J$v2 Pads and Grado HF-2 (latest batch) with G and L cush pads. I still haven't been able to listen to any higher Denon than the D-2000.


 
  As long as work doesn't get in the way, I'll be there with a pair of D7000's.  Stop on by and try them out.  I'd like to try your D2000's - I need a decent pair of work cans, and from what I remember, the D2000's are way more than decent.  I had the D5000's, and felt the D2000's were a better value.  I had the D5000's and D7000's at the same time for a couple of weeks.  It was nice to have the opportunity to AB over a couple of weeks.  The D7000's won for me.


----------



## blackzarg

Ahhh! Of all the weekends in February (let alone 2011) to be out of town....I'm gone this one!
   
  What. A. Bummer.
   
  Have fun, though!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





blackzarg said:


> Ahhh! Of all the weekends in February (let alone 2011) to be out of town....I'm gone this one!
> 
> What. A. Bummer.
> 
> Have fun, though!


 

 Oh that stinks! Sorry to hear that.
  Just send all your equipment to CEE TEE, I'm sure he'll take good care of it.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'm really curious to hear some AKG 701's.... Anyone have any?


----------



## thundeer

Please put me down as a tentative yes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 First meet for a longtime forum lurker, but as I live in Burlingame I'd love to hear some gear (especially the Denons) and share some of my stuff! 
   
  Will bring:
   
  Audio-technica ATH-W1000x
  Beyerdynamic DT990/600ohm
   
  Audiotailor Jade 
  Audio-gd Compass


----------



## CEE TEE

@ Shane- Ha!  You're funny!
   
  @ thundeer, that's great that you're coming!  I have just heard a Sparrow for a second time and compared it with the Benchmark DAC1.  It sounds great for the money, I am considering it but would love to hear the Compass and some other DAC/Amps before buying anything.
   
  That's one of the things the meet is for...and to meet the other Headphiles!


----------



## walfredo

Quote: 





thundeer said:


> Please put me down as a tentative yes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Awesome!!  I have a W1000 and would love the chance to hear a W1000X (or W5000, for that matter).
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> I'm really curious to hear some AKG 701's.... Anyone have any?


 
  I'll be toting around my K702, which is substantially the same can, listening to the amplifiers. I can virtually guarantee that there will be examples of the cream-colored version present as well. At last February's meet Filburt, who tends not to skip these events, kindly let me listen to his K701 and I liked it well enough to spring for the 702.
  
  AKG K702
  AKG K601
  Sjostrom Audio QRV07 amp (now mostly assembled)


----------



## Kevin Brown

Quote: 





philimon said:


> @ Kevin Brown - What version of the Sparrow do you own? I have the B version, and I would like to hear the A with upgraded chip.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


   I have the B version too.    Love to compare it to a FUN though.


----------



## cbaty08

I will try my best to make it out to my first event and bring some toys as well:
   
  *iPad and iTouch for the use of my Pandora One account (higher bit-rate than reg. service)
  *Stock Denon D2000
  *Dell XPS 16 for Flac and to try and use with others DACs
  *Altec Lansing(don't laugh until you listen to them! UHP326 earbuds
  *ATH-M35 if someone really would like me to
  *anything else I aquire from now until then!
   
  Cheers, all!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





renlute said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I love you.


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 For my money or my sparkling personality?


----------



## Mdraluck23

Yes?


----------



## rroseperry

I was wondering whether anyone will be bringing any portable amps, such as iBasso or NuForce products.  I'm thinking of making a move up from my PA2V2 and would like to check out options with my tank of a iH140.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I will have me E7 by then.


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> I will have me E7 by then.


 


  cool


----------



## CEE TEE

I will bring: 

 *FiiO E5 *(only liked it with RE0 and 1st generation Shuffle)
 *Icon NuForce Mobile *(if I still have it, co-worker may purchase)
 *iBasso D12 *(if it is not in the shop- may have charging switch issue).
   

 Grado HF-2
 Alessandro MS1
 Ultimate Ears Triple-Fi 10
 Sennheiser IE8
 Yuin PK1  (_Co-worker purchased_)
 Alessandro MS2i (if I have not yet sold)


----------



## Horio

Might be up at Tahoe (50/50), but if not I'll be there.
   
I will bring:
   

 CKKIII
 Balanced EHHA + dual o22 power supply
 PS Audio DLIII
 Perhaps my VPI Scout Turntable
 Balanced/recabled K702's
 Balanced HD650's


----------



## renlute

Hope you can make it, Horio. I would love to hear what kind of a difference the balancing and recabling makes on the 702.


----------



## rjkdivin

Hope to be there with my Lexicon RT-20 as a source, an AMB Gamma2 DAC, a Luxman SQ-N100 amp and some Sennheiser HD-650 cans.  Looking forward to it!  Hope to see AMB's new preamp.


----------



## purrin

Thanks CEE TEE for organizing this. Put me down as tentative for this event (work _may_ get in the way)
   
  Planning on bringing the following (although things may drastically change since I'm in the middle of revamping my setups): 
   

 Grado PS1000
 Grado HF-2
 Audio-Technical ATH-W1000X (modified)
 Audeze LCD2 [probable]
 Melos SHA-1 (light mods)
 Apex Peak/Volcano
 PS Audio Perfect Wave DAC
 Behringer DCX2496 modified (x3 parallel DAC w/ passive out)
 Audio-GD RE-7 
 AMB Gamma2


----------



## CEE TEE

@purrin:  I hope work doesn't get in the way of play!
   
  Your lineup would be wonderful to check out...Melos!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Woot! Add my E7! I love Christmas!


----------



## RTF

Count me in hopefully, though I don't plan on bringing any gear, maybe next time. This will be my first meet.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





rtf said:


> Count me in hopefully, though I don't plan on bringing any gear, maybe next time. This will be my first meet.


 


  No HD600's?


----------



## RTF

Hmm maybe I will , I should have my Headphiled Sr325is's by then too. I just meant I wasn't going to bring my whole rig or anything, I'll leave that to the more experienced meet-goers with nicer gear 
  
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'm just curious to hear some. I'm looking at AKG 701's, HD 600's or something in that range for my next purchase. I figure I can have my money saved by February/March, and It would be perfect timing to try as many as I can 
   
   
  Quote: 





rtf said:


> Hmm maybe I will , I should have my Headphiled Sr325is's by then too. I just meant I wasn't going to bring my whole rig or anything, I'll leave that to the more experienced meet-goers with nicer gear
> 
> Quote:
> 
> ...


----------



## purrin

I am now confirmed - just had to check my schedule to make sure. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Can someone send me a PM a day or two before the event so I don't forget? I tend to get senile these days because of too much multi-tasking.
   
  Quote: 





purrin said:


> Thanks CEE TEE for organizing this. Put me down as tentative for this event (work _may_ get in the way)


----------



## gallardo88

I'd like to attend 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  I only have Livewires and a Cowon D2, but I can bring them if anyone wants.


----------



## WesMiaw

Will MOTs be welcome? I just found out about this but I can probably make it to Burlingame again this year.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





wesmiaw said:


> Will MOTs be welcome? I just found out about this but I can probably make it to Burlingame again this year.


 

 What is a MOT?


----------



## shipsupt

MOT
Member of the Trade

I believe...


----------



## aamefford

[size=medium]I know Justin from Headamp was there last year, as was AMB.  I'm not sure who else.  I would personally welcome MOT's, but I'm not running the show.  Perhaps CEE TEE will weigh in?​[/size]


----------



## Mdraluck23

Sounds fine to me! It couldn't hurt.
   
  There may be an *ahem* entry fee. Maybe a giveaway? It would make a nice raffle prize or something.


----------



## aamefford

I got the chance to listen to a poco slim prior to release. It was a nice treat.


----------



## WesMiaw

Yeah, MOT == member of the trade. I was at the Head-Fi meetup in Burlingame last year, actually right next to AMB. It's not clear to me from the first post if that's still a go at this meetup so I thought it best to ask. I'll wait for CEE TEE's word.


----------



## gooky

Oh, cool.  I always liked the look of your DAC.  May I ask what you will be willing to display at the meet?


----------



## CEE TEE

@WesMiaw:  *MOTs are absolutely welcome, we are happy to have you...*
   
_I need to send some invitations out to some more vendors, I will try as soon as possible!_
   
  AMB has also said that he would attend and we're very excited about that.
   
  In fact, if you and AMB would like to look at the diagram, I am going to try two rooms because of more space this time.  (1300 instead of 1000 sq. ft.)
   
  One room should be more social and one a bit "quieter" to help with critical listening and open cans.
   
  If you and AMB have a preference for location I can start with the two of you!


----------



## shane55

Fantastic !
  A MEET with MOTs !


----------



## WesMiaw

Cool.  I'd prefer the quieter room. Thanks!
   
  Right now the plan would be to bring my D100 Mk2 DAC, the DNA Sonett headphone amp (single-ended), and a pair of Audeze LCD-2 cans (stock cables).


----------



## rjkdivin

CeeTee,
  I noticed you have not updated the attendance list recently.  It appears there may be only room for 40 or so people if each person who wants to show uses only 1/2 table (some probably need a whole table).  It might be nice to see how many attendees there are now, and how many want to show some gear.


----------



## CEE TEE

This Sunday I hope to catch up with more organization of the meet.  
   
  (Any Head-Fi surfing I have been doing has been a welcome distraction from having to change companies right before Christmas_ and this Tuesday night in the rain I just totalled my poor car.)_
   
  Dealing with my car this week + the planned catching up with friends and family has consumed more of my holiday than anticipated!
   
*I'll go through the thread Sunday and update the attendee list and have invited a few more vendors that have been known to come out for Bay Area meets.*
   
  Hey, I can say that I'm definitely looking forward to the meet and would rather be thinking about audio stuff...


----------



## Mdraluck23

I just need maybe a quarter table. I can squeeze in somewhere.


----------



## shipsupt

I plan to just rock up with a portable rig and maybe a pair of cans in case I get to audition some cool gear with them. No need for table space for me, first meet and all.

Chris


----------



## aamefford

CEE TEE - Minimal space for me.  15.4" Macbook Pro width plus elbow room and room for a soft spot for my Denons.  Amp and cans will fit in front of the laptop.  I do have big elbows...


----------



## calaf

in terms of space I would need half a table or less to set down the xcd88 with the two amps on the side. I could even put one of the two on top of the cd player. If at all possible I would like to set up in the quiet room, because both the Opera and the T1 are at their best in that environment.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Updated beginning of thread with some helpful guidelines...*


----------



## shane55

Ha ! Brilliant* rules *CEE TEE, and yes, thanks to the OP (SiBurning).
   
  Seriously recommended reading.
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/525693/bay-area-meet-california-february-19th-2011#post_7090943
   
  Right... you get your hair gunk on my cans  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 ... there's gonna be trouble.


----------



## Philimon

I would like table room wide enough for a MacBook (amp and headphone can be placed in front).
   
  Philimon


----------



## Mdraluck23

Really quick, I was googling and found this for people living in the Bay Area. Seems like a good shop! In the BAY AREA!!?? If you go to the drop down menu on the right, where it says Headphone accessories or something, they have Grados, Denon and some HD650's!
   
  EDIT: And Ultrasone! I plan on visiting at some point in the next two weeks. I'll let everybody know how it goes.


----------



## gzone3lement

For those who are going to listen to headphones, I don't recommend using ear drops to clean out ears. If you are going to use it, please use it 2-3 days before the meet!


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





gzone3lement said:


> For those who are going to listen to headphones, I don't recommend using ear drops to clean out ears. If you are going to use it, please use it 2-3 days before the meet!


 


 Now I am starting to get worried.


----------



## purrin

Just drop 3%? peroxide in your ears and watch all the ear wax melt and turn in bubbles. It's fun! I'm not a doctor so do this at your own risk.
   
  Also, I'll probably wear a cap so I don't gunk up other people's headphones with my oily hear.


----------



## gooky

I think it would be a great idea to buy several bags of hair nets for everyone to use. 
  http://www.uline.com/BL_955/Hairnets?pricode=wf753&gclid=COOHvLWAmqYCFQgHbAodgz28ng
  If enough members are willing to wear them, I think it would be a good buy.  Good job on the rules though, it's good and sensible advice.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Poly Beard Nets for everybody!


----------



## purrin

Quote:


gooky said:


> I think it would be a great idea to buy several bags of hair nets for everyone to use.
> http://www.uline.com/BL_955/Hairnets?pricode=wf753&gclid=COOHvLWAmqYCFQgHbAodgz28ng
> If enough members are willing to wear them, I think it would be a good buy.  Good job on the rules though, it's good and sensible advice.


 

 If it keeps going in this direction, we are all going to look like the multi-colored Intel clean room guys in the old Pentium commercials.


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





gooky said:


> I think it would be a great idea to buy several bags of hair nets for everyone to use.
> http://www.uline.com/BL_955/Hairnets?pricode=wf753&gclid=COOHvLWAmqYCFQgHbAodgz28ng
> If enough members are willing to wear them, I think it would be a good buy.  Good job on the rules though, it's good and sensible advice.


 

 Let's start a thread about the possible deletrious effects of hairnets on sound reproduction, comparing their use with the AKG K1000, Senn Hd800, the Qualia, Audeze.... Which phone is the best with a hairnet? How much more powerful amplification does the hairnet require? Burning questions for all true audiophiles. 
   
   
  Seriously, tho, sounds like a good idea at the meet. I'll chip in. I was wondering about possible greasy hair and ears on my phones.
   
   
  Incidentally, is anybody planning to bring a Shiit amp? I am intrigued by Jude's impressions at..
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/497902/schiit-asgard-unboxing-and-first-impressions
   
  Maybe invite Jason Stoddard to bring his wares? 
  http://www.head-fi.org/user/jason+stoddard


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> gooky said:
> ...


 

 I think I'm going to buy a helmet and cut holes in it for my headphones.


----------



## Mdraluck23

We could all wear condoms on our heads. Excellent isolation.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





renlute said:


> Maybe invite Jason Stoddard to bring his wares?
> http://www.head-fi.org/user/jason+stoddard


 

 I second that! That would be a fricking good idea. Maybe Jason could bring a prototype of his hybrid Lyr amp.


----------



## tdogzthmn

I would be very interested in trying out the Lyr.


----------



## CEE TEE

I did invite *Jason Stoddard* and *Schiit* yesterday...it is pretty late notice though.
   
  Craig Uthus of Eddie Current graciously replied already and can't make it because there is another meet on the 5th that he is attending.
   
  (Will let you all know as a couple other vendors respond.)
   
  As for hair nets and nametags..._I'll get the nametags._


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> We could all wear condoms on our heads. Excellent isolation.


 

 I believe in safe listening.  I'm glad we think alike.
  All kidding aside, I'm going to wait on CEE TEE to see what he thinks.  I don't mind fronting the cash and placing the order, but I was afraid it may be to OCD and crazy for some people.  Certainly not I.
   


  Quote: 





purrin said:


> > If it keeps going in this direction, we are all going to look like the multi-colored Intel clean room guys in the old Pentium commercials.


 

 That's the idea.  I'd love to purchase this sign and put it up at the meet:


----------



## purrin

This is truly wierding me out. I can just see photos of the meet where we see everyone wearing blue surgical gowns, hairnets, gloves, etc.


----------



## CEE TEE

Am I reading the link correctly?  Is it a minimum order of 3 packs of 100 for $15?  That's a lot of nets.
   
  I'll let you guys decide!
   
  Audiologist said I have zero earwax (which is nice) and I was going to put a minimum of hair stuff in- but I would wear a net to protect the LCD-2's...
   
  Yeah, will we want to post our pictures?


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Am I reading the link correctly?  Is it a minimum order of 3 packs of 100 for $15?  That's a lot of nets.
> 
> I'll let you guys decide!
> 
> ...


 
   
  I'll let people wear, hear, and touch my stuff without hair nets. I probably come into contact with far grosser stuff on the rare occasions I have to take BART.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CEE TEE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I would wear a net to protect the LCD-2's...
> 
> Yeah, will we want to post our pictures?


 

 Agreed. I say we just leave a handful of nets near the 'phones that have higher values. I don't really care abut my 448's, I am assuming nobody is going to shower, then Gel it up.  Just be reasonable!


----------



## tdogzthmn

Would removal of all hair on one's head be too much to ask for?


----------



## amb

I hope all this talk about hair nets is all in jest...   We've never needed such a thing in the past, even at the big (inter)national meets.


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Am I reading the link correctly?  Is it a minimum order of 3 packs of 100 for $15?  That's a lot of nets.
> 
> I'll let you guys decide!
> 
> ...


 

 I thought we were just joking.


----------



## shane55

Funniest thread I've read since.... forever !
  Yeah, I think OCD is a good description. I'm surprised no one mentioned hand sanitizers and surgical masks yet. Well, there it is.
  You have to admit... a photo of all of us in hairnets, beard nets, tyvek suites, etc., would not only be hysterical, but also confirm everyone's suspicions about us Bay Area nutjob wacko's. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Count me in.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Funniest thread I've read since.... forever !
> Yeah, I think OCD is a good description. I'm surprised no one mentioned hand sanitizers and surgical masks yet. Well, there it is.
> You have to admit... a photo of all of us in hairnets, beard nets, tyvek suites, etc., would not only be hysterical, but also confirm everyone's suspicions about us Bay Area nutjob wacko's.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mdraluck23

I initially thought we were joking, but then people seemed interested. Now I'm glad to hear everyone is joking. Maybe we should bring ONE bag or something so that people who are very picky can leave them out.


----------



## planecrazy

Being a newbie to Head-Fi and to this hobby, I don't have much fancy equipment to bring (just own DT 880/600 Ohm and a Hifiman EF2A Amp/DAC). So, I would just like to drop in to meet other Bay Area members and have a listen.
   
  Looking forward to the meet..


----------



## PITTM

Pretty much have moved almost entirely from headphones to speakers but I can bring:
   
  Yulong D100
  AKG K701
  AKG K271 MKII


----------



## CEE TEE

_Okay...Schiit Audio has a really great sense of humor but let's try not to freak them out with Bay Area hair nets..._
   
*Schiit is in.*
   
  Excellent news- especially for those of you who were even hoping for them to come out yesterday!!
   
From Jason Stoddard:
   
*"Mike Moffat or I can be there, with the entire amp line, including Lyr. It may actually be early production by the 19th of February--but in either case, late proto or early production, someone will be there."*
   
  Because they are bringing the Lyr, we should put them in the louder room 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 but because we will really be listening to their amps because we are _shopping for amps_, we'll put them in Yosemite.
   
   
  (Unless they ask for the party room, that is...)


----------



## Mdraluck23

Schiit!
   
  I just scared myself to death. I looked at the SAP Open tickets I got for Christmas, and saw February 19th... upon second glance, it said the 9th. Whew.


----------



## CEE TEE

Weird- see you at the SAP.  (Might be going that day too.)
   
_And there is *no way *that the SAP would keep me from this meet..._
   
  (It's a tennis tournament, just so you don't have to Google it.)


----------



## rockcod

Count me in. Will bring at least the following equipment:
  1. Balanced B22
  2. Sennheiser HD600
  3. Audio-Technica AD900
  4. Mini^3
  5. Shanling CD3000 CD player


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Weird- see you at the SAP.  (Might be going that day too.)
> 
> _And there is *no way *that the SAP would keep me from this meet..._
> 
> (It's a tennis tournament, just so you don't have to Google it.)


 
  And, they don't wear hair-nets at tennis!


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





mikemalter said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm glad we are! I wanted to reply a while ago, but I also wanted to see how far you guys can go talking about hair nets. Hahaha!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Updated Attendee List as of 1/2/11 and room diagram.*
   
  For the room diagram, I am focusing a bit more on vendors or those with the most gear for specific spaces as we have a good amount of room left.
   
  Should be space for a couple of people per table...will see how this goes, okay guys?    
   
  (I did see a couple more of you requested some space in the thread, if I have to assign more specific spaces I will keep in mind when you requested.)


----------



## FrankCooter

Looks like I'll be able to make it. Like some table space next to my buddy Mikeymad if possible. I will probably bring an electrostatic system with Koss ESP950's, Stax 507's, and a DIY tube amp of my own design.
   
  Thanks Cee Tee for putting this all together!  Your work is appreciated!


----------



## gzone3lement

Bringing:
   
  Headphones:
  Denon AH-D7000 (Stock)
  Denon AH-D5000 (Stock)
   
  Amplifier:
  SPL Phonitor
   
  Source:
  SATA Hard Drive --> Macbook Pro --> PS Audio Digital Link III
   
  Also planning on selling (if possible)
  Shure SE-530 (Factory-stickered)
  Denon AH-D5000 (Used, maybe)


----------



## bobcn

Quote: 





frankcooter said:


> Looks like I'll be able to make it. Like some table space next to my buddy Mikeymad if possible. I will probably bring an electrostatic system with Koss ESP950's, Stax 507's, and a DIY tube amp of my own design.
> 
> Thanks Cee Tee for putting this all together!  Your work is appreciated!


 


  I am so happy that Frank will be at the meet.  I had the opportunity to hear his DIY amp at Voltron's meet in Marin several years back.  It was (and still is) the most extraordinary amp I've ever heard.
   
  Give this man any table space he wants -- as much as he wants and wherever he wants it!  It's quite possible that he will be bringing the most exotic and memorable gear at the meet.
   
  This is going to be fun!


----------



## CEE TEE

I'll update the diagram and add a few of the people in this thread that I haven't reserved space for yet...


----------



## CEE TEE

*New News:  NuForce is at CES and will be going to Asia on Feb 19th, but has offered to loan us some DACs.*
   
*I know many of us will be interested in hearing them...*
  
  As for iBasso, I have the D12 and will bring it to the meet!
   
_Moving right along..._





   
  Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> I was wondering whether anyone will be bringing any portable amps, such as *iBasso or NuForce products*.  I'm thinking of making a move up from my PA2V2 and would like to check out options with my tank of a iH140.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Updated the diagram and the Yosemite (quiet?) room is full!*
   
_It's just the beginning of January, so I'm pretty sure the Tahoe room will be happening too...  _Edit:  Both rooms are certainly hopping!
   
   
*NOTES:*   If I have not listed you (maybe because you had fewer items, did not have a source, or did not ask for specific space) maybe you could ask to share some table space when you see how big the set-ups are?       Or, the other room should end up pretty busy too...     This might be a great opportunity to get to know some other Head-Fiers pretty closely and/or possibly babysit some of each other's stuff so we can all look around.   _I'm not sure exactly how this works, maybe a veteran could chime in from experience???_


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> *New News:  NuForce is at CES and will be going to Asia on Feb 19th, but has offered to loan us some DACs.*
> 
> *I know many of us will be interested in hearing them...*
> 
> ...


 
   
  This is shaping up to be a great event, especially for newbs.


----------



## bobcn

[size=10pt]If this post is setting up unreasonable expectations on Frank, I truly apologize to him.  I’m just thrilled that Frank Cooter is coming to the meet. There are already some very special Head-Fi members coming, but my favorite is certainly Frank. [/size]
   
[size=10pt]Let me share a little history.  I’ve never actually met Frank, but I spent some serious time getting to know his over-the-top DIY amp several years ago.  Here is a photo of it:[/size]
[size=10pt]http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/291921/mayberry-s-trippin-balls-fairfax-ca-cross-coastal-meet/60#post_3752675[/size]
   
[size=10pt]What you see on the table in the photo is my Grado HP1000 and three of the boxes that comprise Frank’s amp.  It really did have those enormous tubes in the center and those amazingly seductive glowing blue tubes on the boxes on the sides.  What you can’t see in the photo is the two arc welder power supplies (I’m not kidding!) that were sitting on the floor beneath the table.  This monster exotic tube amp transformed my Grados into something I had never heard before, nor have I heard since.  Sheer bliss![/size]
   
[size=10pt]Voltron’s home provided a comfortable leather recliner right next to Frank’s amp.  Most of the attendees at Voltron’s meet spent a lot of time in that chair listening to Frank’s amp.  The sound it produced was truly magic, and everyone was captivated by it. [/size]
   
[size=10pt]In addition to the locals, a number of the Head-Fi elite had flown in from around (and outside of) the country to discuss preparations for the national Head-Fi meet. Frank Cooter’s amp stunned everyone.[/size]


----------



## shane55

^^ And did you notice CEE TEE put you adjacent to Frank?
   
  CEE TEE, you are doing an amazing job of getting this all together. Great thanks.
   
  This is going to be Something...!


----------



## tonyep

Just saw this thread, hopefully I'll be able to attend. My setup are barely done since moving to the bay area recently but I can help with taking pictures.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Just wondering if anyone here would like to have a Mega-mini-portable-rig meet outside Audiovisionsf at some point in the next two weeks? (Not trying to thread-jack)


----------



## CEE TEE

*^^Better to start a new thread and edit your post above to link to your "Mega-mini-portable-rig meet" you are trying to put together...that should work fine!*
   
*



*


----------



## Mdraluck23

Well I was just wondering if anyone would like to go on the same day as me basically. Not really a meet, more of a group browse. 
   
   
  EDIT:
   
  PM Me if you would like to meet at AudiovisionSF sometime in the next two weeks, we can bring our portable rigs and browse a bit!


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> ^^ And did you notice CEE TEE put you adjacent to Frank?
> 
> CEE TEE, you are doing an amazing job of getting this all together. Great thanks.
> 
> This is going to be Something...!


 

 I second the thought.


----------



## gooky

Quote: 





bobcn said:


> [size=10pt]Let me share a little history.  I’ve never actually met Frank, but I spent some serious time getting to know his over-the-top DIY amp several years ago.  Here is a photo of it:[/size] [size=10pt]http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/291921/mayberry-s-trippin-balls-fairfax-ca-cross-coastal-meet/60#post_3752675[/size]


 
   
  Just out of curiosity, how much did it cost to make?  From Frank's initial post, he was very low key, but that is very impressive looking.


----------



## bobcn

Quote: 





			
				gooky said:
			
		

> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Presumably Frank will be able to answer your question about the cost of his creation at CeeTee's meet next month.  The photo I linked to really doesn't do his amp justice.  It is not only a visual work of art, but an even better sound source.  The wood and metal work is pristine.  The top surfaces are copper and gorgeous.   The tubes are rare, exotic, and fascinating .  But the appearance is secondary to the sound.  The amp really is stunning.  If you read the posts in the meet impressions thread that I linked to you will quickly discover that I am not exaggerating the enthusiasm for this amp at all.  Everyone was blown away by it.
   
  I'm very pleased that some of the Bay Area's elite are checking in for this meet. Based on my limited experience with the some of these head-fiers and their gear (from previous meets), here's my dream 'Bay Area -- Best On the Planet' system.  We really could do this.  Maybe it will happen.

  Source - Top choice has to be IronButt's Bottlehead tape deck playing his master tapes.  It doesn't get any better than this.  In lieu of that we would want neilvg's hyper fancy (and expensive) EMM stack.  Even if you mortgaged your house you probably couldn't buy it -- but you probably could mortgage the EMM stack to buy your house.
 Interconnects - Ori's latest concoction.  They're not pretty but they sound excellent.
 Amp - Frank Cooter's latest creation.  Nuff said.
 Cans - Here I'm a little out of touch with the latest gear.  Based on what I've heard in the past I would nominate neilvg's Orpheus electrostats.
 Chair - Certainly the most important ingredient in any good Head-Fi experience!  Top choice is Voltron's comfy leather chair, which many of us enjoyed at his 'Mayberry on Acid' meet.
 Single Malt Scotch - Another critical component for any world class Head-Fi system.  Without a doubt this choice has to go to mikeymad's 30 year old Macallen. Second choice is my 10 year old Talisker.
   
  With the possible exception of the last two items, it's really possible that we could hear this system.  If it were to happen it would literally be the best headphone system that the planet (and lucky bay area head-fiers) have ever seen.
   
  Thanks CeeTee for putting this together.


----------



## HiFiorBust

Hey everyone, new to Head-fi, and hifi. I'm definitely going to try and make it out to this meet from Sacramento. Anything I should know about these meets for the newbiest of newbs?


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





hifiorbust said:


> Hey everyone, new to Head-fi, and hifi. I'm definitely going to try and make it out to this meet from Sacramento. Anything I should know about these meets for the newbiest of newbs?


 

 Read the etiquete post at the front of this thread, bring along some favorite cans if you can, be friendly, have a blast!


----------



## HiFiorBust

I'll be bringing my Sennheiser 598's. Would anyone be interested in me bringing my EF2A? Its nothing compared to most of the gear thats going to be there for sure.


----------



## tdogzthmn

I have an HD600's to bring in addition to my other cans.  It might be good to compare against your HD598 which I hear stand up well against its older siblings.


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

I will come, and bring:
   
  Headphones:
  HifiMan HE5
  Grado RS1i
  Beyerdynamic DT250-80ohm
  AKG K271 MkII
   
  Amp:
  WA6 upgraded (unless I bother to sell it first - if I don't, it will probably be up for sale as well, if organizers don't mind)
  WA6SE
  Headroom Micro Amp
   
  DAC's: (only if I can borrow a laptop from a friend - otherwise, just a mp3 player.)
  Meier StageDAC
  Headroom MicroDAC


----------



## shane55

^^^ Zowie... nice group of toys!
   
  Renting a U-Haul?


----------



## prolixv

As yet i don't have anything of exceptional value to bring, i am a tentative yes if i can be allowed to attend


----------



## CEE TEE

*Everyone is absolutely invited to attend,* the purpose of a meet is to have a chance to listen to gear that gracious Head-Fiers are sharing...
   
  This way we'll know what is out there.  
   
  And it will be nice to meet some of the people behind the avatars and the companies that we buy products from!


----------



## aamefford

Hello! If anyone has a pair HD25-1 II's, please bring them! I think Shane is bringing a pair of M50's. Please bring anything else in the isolating portable headphone genre. I'd like to do a mini shootout. Thank you!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> Hello! If anyone has a pair HD25-1 II's, please bring them!* I think Shane is bringing a pair of M50's*. Please bring anything else in the isolating portable headphone genre. I'd like to do a mini shootout. Thank you!


 

 This is true.


----------



## calaf

I can bring my HD 25-1 (not sure, if they are the "II" model though, how can you tell?)


----------



## geek101

I can get the following:
   
  NFB-10ES (if Kingwa ships by end of this week)
  Audio-GD FUN version A (is this needed?, if someone else is getting then let me know).
  AKG k702 (Balanced)
  Ultrasone Proline 750 (Single ended)
  Pioneer DV-79Avi (Source)
  Laptop with M2Tech Hiface BNC.
   
  I have one question though, If I get my gear do I have to stand next to it all the time?. I am a newbie and want to spend most of the time listening to others gear.


----------



## shabta

I just figured out I will be in the Bay Area on the 19th. so count me in! Sorry all my gear is in france, so I will be attending solo...


----------



## amb

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *geek101* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> If I get my gear do I have to stand next to it all the time?. I am a newbie and want to spend most of the time listening to others gear.


 

 You don't have to, but it would be good to have a friend or someone else to tend to your gear while you roam around, in case anyone wants to listen to it or have questions.  Also, while we trust that most attendees are good people, it would be prudent to keep an eye on small and valuable items.


----------



## tdogzthmn

I have a question regarding setup, will each member bringing gear be assigned to a table?  I saw the chart on the first page but only lists a few people.  I just want to be sure I dont show up and find there's no open tables left!


----------



## CEE TEE

_*Tentative good news:* _   *doc B.* of *Bottlehead* has _tentatively_ RSVP'd!    *Edit: Confirmed!*
   
*Edited:*  Vendor participation, Room Diagram, and Attendee List.
   
*Welcome:*  SanJoseCanJunkie, Prolixv, geek101, shabta.
   
(Please PM me and I will assign you a table...we are going into the second room.  It appears that we will be hoppin'.)


----------



## aamefford

calaf said:


> I can bring my HD 25-1 (not sure, if they are the "II" model though, how can you tell?)





 


I don't know how to tell. I would love to hear them though!


----------



## calaf

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> I don't know how to tell. I would love to hear them though!


 


  I checked my phones: there is a very obvious label on the earcups mounting that reads HD 25-1 II...  I will bring them along!


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





calaf said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I surely appreciate it.  It's either these, M50's or a pair of the 1964 ears triples next, I think.  I'm looking for the right portable solution for me, and that includes air travel.


----------



## amphead

Hello all, my rig will consist of Laptop, gamma2, t-amp 100 watt, K701,s  and for after hours(not during the event) a pair of diy speaker towers. If all goes as planned I will be enjoying the faces/sounds of everyone again.  Thank you!


----------



## AtomikPi

I would like to come, this will be my first norcal meet and I'd love to hear some of the releases since my last meet around a year ago.
   
  The only full-size phones I have at the moment are my hd-25 and DT250 (doubt my lcd-2 will have arrived by the meet) so I'll bring them along, and if for some wants to volunteer to let me toss my headphones by his/her rig, that would be great.


----------



## gallardo88

Is there anyone that might be able to bring a pair of Ultrasone Pro 900? I'd be very interested in trying them out. Thanks!


----------



## Hellrzr

Hell yeah I'm coming. Bringing: Shure e2c IEMs, Ipod classic, Macbook pro, little dot dac_1, soloz audio miller max, sony mdr-sa5k's (possibly recabled)


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





atomikpi said:


> I would like to come, this will be my first norcal meet and I'd love to hear some of the releases since my last meet around a year ago.
> 
> The only full-size phones I have at the moment are my hd-25 and DT250 (doubt my lcd-2 will have arrived by the meet) so I'll bring them along, and if for some wants to volunteer to let me toss my headphones by his/her rig, that would be great.


 
  Bring 'em along.  That will give me a chance to hear at least one pair of HD25's.  You can camp by my rig if you want. We could split babysitting duties.  We just need to warn folks to turn the volume all the way down before unplugging headphones.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Add some Philips HP550's to my list! Hahaha. Prepare to be amazed by $30 headphones form the far away year 2000.


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





hellrzr said:


> Hell yeah I'm coming. Bringing: Shure e2c IEMs, Ipod classic, Macbook pro, little dot dac_1, soloz audio miller max, sony mdr-sa5k's (possibly recabled)


 


  Oh hey, I'm interested to listening your Sony MDR-SA5000.


----------



## epocs

Anyone live in the city? (San Francisco)
   
  And any of those people offering rides? Haha


----------



## Hellrzr

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Add some Philips HP550's to my list! Hahaha. Prepare to be amazed by $30 headphones form the far away year 2000.


 


  Sure. My area will be labeled  Can anyone recable/fix my shure e2c's. (The wire near the plug is shorted/nicked)


----------



## VL

Team Ultimate Ears will bring our latest universal-fit products and custom-fit products for people to try.
   
  See you all there!


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





vl said:


> Team Ultimate Ears will bring our latest universal-fit products and custom-fit products for people to try.
> 
> See you all there!


 


  That's exciting news!  I am looking for some nice new IEM's to tryout.


----------



## Wayff

I'd like to go to audition a few headphones.


----------



## CEE TEE

_*Welcome, Vincent & Ultimate Ears...*_
   
  This will be a wonderful chance for everyone to audition your line-up!
   
  I will work this weekend *to assure you some space* (the meet is quickly approaching) and also catch up on the organization of the meet.
   
_Thank you for attending, this may end up being "a local meet to beat"... _
   
   
Quote:


vl said:


> Team Ultimate Ears will bring our latest universal-fit products and custom-fit products for people to try.
> 
> See you all there!


----------



## renlute

PUBLIC TRANSPORTATION
   
  You can get to the Doubletree Inn without a car. Take Caltrain from SF or the San Jose direction and catch a Burlingame Trolley for free:
   
  http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/SFOAODT/media/pdf/The_Burlingame_Trolley.pdf
   
  There will surely be ride shares available -- but how to connect? And in that case you have to agree to arrive and leave with your driver.
   
  CEE TEE, can you remind us how much parking costs? As I recall I got docked about $10 last year for parking a couple hours in the hotel's lot. Kinda brutal.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> _*Welcome, Vincent & Ultimate Ears...*_
> 
> This will be a wonderful chance for everyone to audition your line-up!
> 
> ...


 

 This is getting very exciting indeed.
  Now all I need is for the Westone group to send a rep. and I'll be a poor man before the end of the day... that's for _shure_.


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





renlute said:


> CEE TEE, can you remind us how much parking costs? As I recall I got docked about $10 last year for parking a couple hours in the hotel's lot. Kinda brutal.


 

 Hi renlute,
   
  I hope to go up to the Doubletree this weekend to do some location scouting.  
   
  I plan on providing some more information to help everyone out...thank you for your tip on public transportation!


----------



## Elluzion

Put me down on the list!@ And also I am bringing a friend!
   
  No equipment ! sorry
   
 can't wait


----------



## neilvg

I'll try to make it.

-Neil


----------



## VLCAD

Hello, I'm new to Head-Fi, but I would love to come and check out the gear. I'll bring my Ortofon e-q5's and Sunrise Xcapes if anyone is interested.
   
  Ryan


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Hello, I'm new to Head-Fi, but I would love to come and check out the gear. I'll bring my Ortofon e-q5's and Sunrise Xcapes if anyone is interested.
> 
> Ryan


 


  Welcome.  Earlier in the thread there is some advice that bringing gear is optional.  So feel free to bring it along, or just come and try some equipment and meet some HeadFi folks!


----------



## Farelistic

Ahhhh, i totally wish I could go. How often do meets happen?


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





farelistic said:


> Ahhhh, i totally wish I could go. How often do meets happen?


 


  It seems to take about a year of everyone stepping back three steps at once, until someone like Cee Tee forgets to step back, finds themselves standing out front by themselves and takes the reigns 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks Cee Tee!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Hello, I'm new to Head-Fi, but I would love to come and check out the gear. I'll bring my Ortofon e-q5's and Sunrise Xcapes if anyone is interested.
> 
> Ryan


 


  Bring 'em along!  I'll probably have my Headstage Arrow along - you can give it a listen.
   
  Edit - Confetti and fanfare!  This was my 1100th post!  400 more and I are a head-foam-us Souffle'-us!


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





farelistic said:


> Ahhhh, i totally wish I could go. How often do meets happen?


 

 When the planets Saturn, Jupiter, Mercury and Mars are all in alignment, or when a smart and energetic manager like CEE TEE volunteers to take the lead, whichever occurs sooner.
   
  The last alignment of the planets coincided with Voltron volunteering a year ago, a stellar event.


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *aamefford* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> It seems to take about a year of everyone stepping back three steps at once, until someone like Cee Tee forgets to step back, finds themselves standing out front by themselves and takes the reigns
> 
> ...


 
   
  Quote: 





renlute said:


> When the planets Saturn, Jupiter, Mercury and Mars are all in alignment, or when a smart and energetic manager like CEE TEE volunteers to take the lead, whichever occurs sooner.


 

*@aamefford and renlute:  My pleasure, guys!  *
   
*I have been a bit *ahem* pre-occupied for a couple of weeks while dealing with a "car situation" that arose during the holidays...*
   
*Now I am VERY happy to report that my car issue has been happily resolved today (with a replacement) and I will be scouting the location (for pictures and additional info) next weekend.*
   
*Sorry I couldn't do it this weekend!*
   
   
_(Thank you for stepping in and welcoming people to the meet with or without gear as we are all looking forward to it!!)_


----------



## bobcn

Quote: 





neilvg said:


> I'll try to make it.
> 
> -Neil


 

 Are you bringing the Orpheus?
   
  BTW -- Cee Tee,  how large are the tables we'll be using?


----------



## Farelistic

Quote: 





bobcn said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 I'm missing out on the SENN LEGEND?!?! ahhh, I hope I can come out to the next meet..


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote:


bobcn said:


> BTW -- Cee Tee,  how large are the tables we'll be using?


 

 I think they are 6' X 3'.  I will contact them and confirm this.


----------



## renlute

Re table size -- See pics at one of the 2-3 post-meet threads from last year, which was held at the same venue. Looks to me like they may be 60x30", but it's hard to tell. In any case you can see the variety and amount of gear likely to be concentrated on an individual table.
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/474994/norcal-sf-bay-area-feb-27-meet-impressions/45


----------



## shane55

Hey CEE TEE...
  For those with rigs or other equipment to set up... what time will the tables be available?
  8 AM?
   
  I didn't see anything posted on the first page, so I thought I'd ask.... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Thanks!


----------



## Observer

Thanks to CEE TEE for doing the leg work to arrange this.
   
  Thanks to ALL participants and vendors, and especially those bringing their equipment to show, tell and share.
   
  Very much appreciate it from someone that has been struggling to find headphone specific gear to demo from the local retailers to make an informed decision.
   
  Plane ticket booked!
  Rental car booked!
   
  Bag almost packed.


----------



## Kevin Brown

I just looked at the pictures in the linked to thread from the prior meet. 
   
  I
   
  Cannot
   
  Keep
   
  From
   
  Smiling.
   
  Awesome !!  Can't Wait !!


----------



## shipsupt

Cee tee,
So speaking of setting up and breaking down, do you need any assistance with the general set up before folks get there or after they break down? Or any help for that matter? Glad to volunteer to help if I can!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Set-up (for those with tables and gear) starts at 8am.*
   

 This weekend I am actually going to the site and doing recon...yes I may need some help after I figure out what needs to be done and I really appreciate those who have been very forthcoming and have already offered their assistance (I may call on you).
   

 I'm looking forward to figuring out some of the parking information, some of the restaurants near the hotel and some additional guidance so that when you get to the Burlingame Doubletree you will have an idea of where to find us.
   

 Also, I will update the first post to request that those members/attendees that can help with the $800 fee for the space to remember to bring a bit of cash to support this effort...(_I have already told vendors that we just appreciate their time and expense that they are already providing to make our meet memorable.)_
   

 So far, only one vendor (that is still tentative) has said they might bring something for a raffle so I have not yet made any plans to hold a raffle (in case anyone was wondering).  _*Edit: Raffle On!!*_
   

 As for a dinner afterwards, maybe an easy plan will work itself out after I have scouted the area but right now I am focusing on the meet itself.  Maybe another member might want to try and set one up?  Feel free to PM me and maybe I'll have some suggestions after scouting near the Doubletree.  _*Edit:  Max's for dinner at 5pm!*_
   

 I will remember nametags and need to find ones large enough so that we can have our Head-Fi handles and if we wish- our actual names.  (Though I think it will be fun to hear how I have been mis-pronouncing your name in my head all this time...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
   

 I need to check out how many powerstrips I have, PLEASE REMEMBER TO BRING SOME POWERSTRIPS.  (Been told we won't blow fuses...am sure glad we aren't "Speaker-Fi.")
   

 I will also go back to some PMs that a couple of veterans were nice enough to send to me and see if I have overlooked anything that would make our day great.
   
   
*Thanks for all of the support and encouragement, this is our meet coming up and we deserve it!*


----------



## renlute

I think everybody needs to bring at least a $20 bill, beyond what we anticipate for food, parking, and impulse can/amp acquisitions. Forty of us and CT's deposit is covered. I bet we have the desirable problem of deciding what to do with the excess.
   
  I wouldn't spend a lot of time researching restaurants. Most people will have to go home to the spouse and kids or other obligations, leaving a hardcore group who cannot tear themselves away.
   
  Perhaps there is a Burlingame native among us who likes to dine out and knows the best local watering holes and troughs? I can speak authoritatively about Palo Alto and environs, but Burlingame is a foreign country. We can improvise on the day in question, methinks.  An easy option, failing other suggestions, is the Chutney Grill in the hotel, open till 10 pm.
   
  I just noticed there is a Max's a short drive away, same side of the freeway.


----------



## CEE TEE

Thanks, renlute.   I have a close friend that lived in Burlingame but a restaurant scalable to whomever hangs in there is a qualification- exact attendance is probably not feasible...
   
_Edit:  15-20 reserved for the Banquet Room at Max's around a couple corners from the DoubleTree Hotel and meet.  I will hand out maps on how to get there at the meet, address on the picture of the location in the first post._


----------



## epocs

I can bring my pair of LCD-2, D7000, and Nuforce HDP if I come.
  I would love to attend.
   
  Still no one giving any rides by chance from the city down to Burlingame?


----------



## Mkubota1

I don't eat often in Burlingame, but I know the area reasonably well.  If you look on a map, you will see that the Doubletree is on sort of a man-made island east of Hwy 101.  For eats and drinks you can just take Airport Blvd back towards the freeway, cross it and you will be on Broadway.  There are many decent places to eat there- Village Host Pizza, Japanese, Chinese, etc.  You can also go about a mile south (take either California Dr. or El Camino Real- they run parallel) and check out Burlingame Ave.  I would say the food here is a little better in choice and quality.  Also yes, Max's would be a good choice- it's just at the top of the map.


----------



## renlute

I just phoned Max's Burlingame, which is a little over half a mile away, a 3-minute drive. I asked about the possibility of a group of 10-20 people showing up on short notice around 5-6 pm on a Saturday.
   
  "No problem," the reservationist said. They have a banquet room which can accommodate up to 45. We should call them in advance, on Saturday afternoon or before, if the idea appeals.
   
  http://www.maxsworld.com/maxs/locations.php?Id=17
   
  The Max's restaurants (I know the ones on Van Ness in the City and in Stanford Shopping Center) tend to be large, the prices are moderate, food interesting though generally not great -- but there's a broad array, something for every taste -- and yelp reviewers point out that portions are large. In any case it's convenient and easy to find. I didn't ask about parking but there's not going to be a shortage there.
   
  This would likely not be a culinary experience as legendary as the auditory experience of some of the gear we will probably be hearing that day, but it would be easy to find, get to, and pay for, and there seems to be enough capacity.


----------



## shipsupt

Maxis seems like it would be an easy solution.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Max's sounds great!!  Thanks for the suggestion and calling to see if they could accommodate us... *
   
  For those of you who don't know Max's restaurants, they have two signs on the door as you walk in:
   
*"A good place for a diet."*
   
*"A bad place for a diet."*
   
  They have BIG deli sandwiches and great food (I enjoy it) as well as BIG desserts and BIG drinks.
   
*I will have to attend even if exhausted!!*
   
_Edit: Max's at 5pm booked.  See first post in thread for pictures and additional details._


----------



## CEE TEE

*Teaser:*  There will be a raffle after all...
   
*Sneak Peek:*  There will be an audiologist as well...
   
   
_(Details to follow this weekend!)_
   
*Edit:  Please see first post in this thread for more details!*


----------



## tdogzthmn

Any word if Bottlhead will be in attendance?


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> *Sneak Peek:*  There will be an audiologist as well...


 


 Does this mean this would be a good time to get impressions done?  Of course I would pay- it would be really convenient!


----------



## Philimon

You should update the OP with raffle information (prize, cost per ticket, proceeds going towards meet expenses, etc) that way folks can plan ahead to bring cash. Hopefully news of a raffle will help sway more to attend. Members should remember to bring cash anyway to help cover costs. I think in past meets it was pretty much mandated to chip in, like a minimum fee. I don't know how excess funds were handled though...


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> *Set-up (for those with tables and gear) starts at 8am.*


 

  I haven't been following this thread for a while, but have you been able to work out any discounted rates for a stay the night before the meet? I would hate to pack and haul my stuff in the early morning - likely I would forgot something critical like a tube or interconnect.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Just updated First Post with more details...*pictures of the Hotel, Rooms, Parking, and Max's Restaurant included.
   
*Raffle and Audiologist details will continue to be updated.*
   
*Dinner at Max's Restaurant has been reserved for 15-20 people. *_ If it looks like we'll have a different number, I'll call and let them know._
   
   
   
_(I will soon update the room diagrams to show Ultimate Ears and their Audiologist.)__   *Edit: Updated & will continue updates until the meet...*_


----------



## Mdraluck23

*Waits .....impatiently*


----------



## CEE TEE

Please bear with me as I am updating the first posts with new information and am catching up...
   
  Thank you!


----------



## CEE TEE

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Any word if Bottlhead will be in attendance?


 

_Doc B. of Bottlehead has confirmed that he will be there (with a Tape Deck & four listening stations) as well as donating a prize for the raffle!_


----------



## shipsupt

Great recon CEE TEE!


----------



## Bigguy

I'm in for this one. I won't need a table space.


----------



## aamefford

I suggest that we all clear any vendor requests through CEE TEE.  Why?  Well, I sort of stepped in it not realizing the tables were almost full, and sent out an invite, and then had to retract it.  A case of enthusiasm overcoming good sense and good maners.  I just thought I'd try and save anyone else some embarrassment, and save CEE TEE yet another headache!


----------



## particleman14

just to confirm I will be attending.  could I have a table reserved?  I plan on bringing...
   
  Soha II
  Carrie usb amp
  dynalo
  CkkIII
  beta-22
   an uncased Bijou\
  possibly AMB's new alpha-20 configured in a 3-channel headphone amp.
   
  gamma-2 dac and grubdac 
   
  portable laptop
   
  DT-990 (600) headphones
   
   
  looking forward to this meet.


----------



## Hellrzr

Am I on the attendees list? Also, how much money will the entrance + raffle cost? And what time is the dinner?


----------



## Hellrzr

EDIT: Forgot to read the first page.


----------



## epocs

I would look at the first two posts Hellrzr. Cee Tee has done a great job of updating those posts. In terms of my attendance, I would like to confirm I will come. I still don't have a ride since I don't have a car but I will see if there is some way I can get there via BART and Cal Train? Wish me luck!


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

CEE-TEE,
   
  can I get a spot at table 14? I dont need the whole thing, just space for the laptop and portables, a power strip and the Bravo Audio Tube Amp (it is small)
   
  Thanks,
   
  -FLACvest


----------



## shipsupt

Hmmmm...
  Not sure why it didn't hit me until today... Ultimate Ears, an Audiologist, and my wallet are going to converge at the same place at the same time.  I really don't see this turning out well.... esp. since I've always dug UE's sound and secretly lusted after customs for years!   
   
  I can only hope they are so busy I can't be "helped"!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Hmmmm...
> Not sure why it didn't hit me until today... Ultimate Ears, an Audiologist, and my wallet are going to converge at the same place at the same time.  I really don't see this turning out well.... esp. since I've always dug UE's sound and secretly lusted after customs for years!
> 
> I can only hope they are so busy I can't be "helped"!


 
  Agreed. I actually wish I had some more dough to bring though... I won't have enough to buy ANYTHING I want... Sigh.


----------



## amb

I will bring the following (and possibly more):
   
*Headphones*
  - Sennheiser HD800
  - Sennheiser HD600
  - Sennheiser HD580
  - Sennheiser PX100
   
*Headphone amps*
  - β22 with σ22
  - Mini³ high performance edition
  - Mini³ extended runtime edition
   
*Preamp*
  - α10 with σ10*  *(including α20, LCDuino-1, δ1, δ2, σ22 and σ25)
   
*Power amp*
  - β24 fully-differential power amp
   
*Source*
  - γ1 full
  - γ2 full++
  - Benchmark DAC1
  - Laptop computer


----------



## henree

I would like to come. Plan on bringing my Audio Technica Esth7 headphones.


----------



## daigo

If I can find a little space next to someone and borrow their laptop usb as a source for my gamma-2 and Elekit TU-882 amplifier (roughly 5" x 9" foot print, I keep them stacked on my desk at home), that would be great.


----------



## CEE TEE

*UPDATES* to beginning of thread:
   
 
[size=xx-large]*Tables: 6 feet x 30 inches each*[/size]
 [size=xx-large]*                                                    *[/size]
[size=xx-large]*Also: Audiologist (Courtesy of Ultimate Ears)  *[/size]
[size=xx-large]*Current plan:  At 11am we will have an "ear health and care" presentation.  11:30am-2pm = free impressions for UE to keep on file (good for about two years), costs $50 for an extra set of impressions for your own use.   (There should also be some Head-Fi discounts of UE customs announced.)*[/size]
 
 
*Rooms are normally $99 per night right now, but call in (650)344-5500, ask for reservations and mention the code "LWD" and you will receive an additional 10% off your room (so $89 per night).*


----------



## PANGES

^ Wow. That sounds pretty awesome. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on some 1964 Ears IEMs and need some impressions made too.
   
  There's some headphones making an appearance that I want to try too! ehh. lol. Still debating if I should go or not... This can't possibly be good for my wallet...


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





panges said:


> ^ Wow. That sounds pretty awesome. I'm thinking about pulling the trigger on some 1964 Ears IEMs and need some impressions made too.
> 
> There's some headphones making an appearance that I want to try too! ehh. lol. Still debating if I should go or not... This can't possibly be good for my wallet...


 


  Goooooooo! I want to try your HD650 with tubes.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 haha. It looks like table space might be all used up, so if I go, I'm not sure if I should bring my headphones and crap, but I'm sure there's going to be tons of HD650's there.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> Hmmmm...
> Not sure why it didn't hit me until today... Ultimate Ears, an Audiologist, and my wallet are going to converge at the same place at the same time.  I really don't see this turning out well.... esp. since I've always dug UE's sound and secretly lusted after customs for years!
> 
> I can only hope they are so busy I can't be "helped"!


 
  +1


----------



## renlute

So now we have an audiologist presentation, a raffle, tables with vendors and otherwise loaded with gear, a packed house -- is that all?
   
  Where are the Rockettes, the rodeo bulls, the Blue Angels, the final fireworks show at 4:45? Sheesh.
   
   
   
  CEE TEE be da man!


----------



## Lurkumaural

Tentatively, I'd like to attend.  Just gotta make sure my, um, chores are done.
   
  I'll be bringing my Beats Solo HD, my ported SC Hesh (Go Lakers!), cabled SC Titan, and JVC Gumy modded to Apple inline remote.
   
  Kidding.  I'll likely be empty handed.  Just wanted to make it sound preferable that I wasn't bringing anything.  I do want to make a particular acquisition before the day of the meet, but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## tengen

I will definitely be attending! I'll bring my RS1, RSA P51, and possibly an ESW9A and a stock HD650.
   
  I'd love to see the audiologist about UE customs


----------



## CEE TEE

*UPDATE:  please note that the first posts are still evolving and thank you for bearing with me as it grows/develops!*
 
*Added to the first post after the photos and map:*
   
_(COURTESY of  renlute, who has been a great moral support to this meet and provided the following info...)_
   

*PUBLIC and PRIVATE TRANSPORTATION!*

   

  You can get to the event from long distance via 1) BART,  2) Caltrain, 3) SamTrans bus, or 4) your car. Airporter buses to SFO are another option.

   

  1) BART terminates at the airport, Garage G, near the International Terminal.

   

http://www.bart.gov/guide/airport/inbound_sfo.aspx

http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/pubtrans/

   

  Then find a hotel courtesy shuttle bus to the Doubletree Inn. That should be free.

   

http://www.flysfo.com/web/page/tofrom/transp-serv/hotel/pickup.html

   

  2) Take Caltrain from SF or San Jose or points between to Burlingame and catch a Burlingame Trolley to the hotel for free:

   

http://www.hilton.com/en/hotels/content/SFOAODT/media/pdf/The_Burlingame_Trolley.pdf

   

  I just rode a Caltrain yesterday from the airport (SSF station, not Burlingame) to Palo Alto and it set me back $6.50.

   

  3) The thrifty head-fier can take a local or express bus from north or south, from points between Palo Alto and San Francisco. You need exact change.

   

http://www.samtrans.com/schedules.html

http://www.samtrans.com/fares.html

   

  4) Car. Hotel parking is more expensive than some parts of San Francisco. I drove to the event last year and paid about $10 for a few hours. All day maximum in the hotel's self-parking lot is $16.00.

   ​


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> 4) Car. Hotel parking is more expensive than some parts of San Francisco. I drove to the event last year and paid about $10 for a few hours. All day maximum in the hotel's self-parking lot is $16.00.
> ​


 
   
  CEE TEE and renlute...
  Thanks for all your outstanding work, information, recon and dedication.
   
  At these rates I may be considering car-pooler assistance! (A first for an otherwise very solitary driver).
   
  So... I guess if anyone is coming from the Oakland hills area and is willing to leave at the crack-o-dawn to get there early, share expenses, and put up with a persnickety, angry, screaming driver of a 1987 Yugo, who listens exclusively to Barry Manilow (at 11)... then get ready to lock phasers on stun and call yourself Miss Daisy, 'cause I'm your driver for the day.
   
(OK, some of the above is obviously not true. There are no 1987 Yugos still running.)
   
  PM me if you're interested. Post lobotomy patients accepted (and expected).


----------



## PANGES

Hey Cee Tee,
   
  Any chance you have the contact info for the audiologist??


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
  Coming from the Hills myself, but if the weather cooperates, I will prolly drive the Seven.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





pale rider said:


> Coming from the Hills myself, but *if the weather cooperates*, I will prolly drive the Seven.


 

 I don't doubt it will... and we'll be harvesting grapes by April.


----------



## Pale Rider

LOL!
   
  Though I did put about 120 miles on it over the last 10 day spell of nice weather.


----------



## Mkubota1

Between Schiit and UE, my wallet will be on DEFCON 2 (Further increase in force readiness, but less than maximum readiness).


----------



## dasmodul

Just saw this thread. Will be definitely coming.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Between Schiit and UE, my wallet will be on DEFCON 2 (Further increase in force readiness, but less than maximum readiness).


 

 Just leave your wallet at home... or with me.


----------



## dasmodul

These are actually pretty neat. I may bring some. Oily stains and dandruff on velour and leather pads are never nice.
   
  http://www.scansound.com/Stretchable-Headphone-Covers.htm


----------



## shipsupt

dasmodul said:


> These are actually pretty neat. I may bring some. Oily stains and dandruff on velour and leather pads are never nice.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





 


I know I was in What crowd with hairnets, but these seem pretty reasonable, especially considering some of the kit guys are kindly offering for listening! If there is some interest I could try to order few boxes and donate them to the whole meet to be used as the owners see fit??

I was also going to try to grab a few of those purel(sp) squeeze things to leave around for folks to clean hands. Seems like plenty of colds and flu around. We have them around work... Couldn't hurt to put a few around?

If there is some reply of support I'll get it together.

Still not planning to go clean room chip building hairnet crazy!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I know I was in What crowd with hairnets, but these seem pretty reasonable, especially considering some of the kit guys are kindly offering for listening! If there is some interest I could try to order few boxes and donate them to the whole meet to be used as the owners see fit??I was also going to try to grab a few of those purel(sp) squeeze things to leave around for folks to clean hands. Seems like plenty of colds and flu around. We have them around work... Couldn't hurt to put a few around?If there is some reply of support I'll get it together.Still not planning to go clean room chip building hairnet crazy!


 

 Yes, and yes.
  Being somewhat OCD (especially about my toys!), I would gladly pitch in for these to be available. Thanks.


----------



## Mdraluck23

Add some HD600's to my list of stuff! I now feel like I am worthy of having a reserved space!




   
  Praises the heavens!


----------



## Mkubota1

Those disposable headphone covers are awesome- I might even consider some just for my own use at home.  I sweat fast if I wear anything other than K1000s, PFR-V1s or IEMs.
   
  On the IEM front, I'm assuming we will be sharing universals owner willing?  Do we bring/ have alcohol wipes?  Or maybe we should bring a spare set of Sony silicone tips which seem to fit most universals?


----------



## pcf

Are we sure that these headphones covers have no effect on the sound?


----------



## shipsupt

pcf said:


> Are we sure that these headphones covers have no effect on the sound?





 

No, I couldn't say were sure one way or the other. Only one way to find out, test them at the meet.

These covers are not going to be required, it's just something that will be available to owners and listeners at the meet to be used as they see fit. Or not use. I don't want to spook anyone off with this aka hairnets!


----------



## dasmodul

Exactly. We'll try them out. I can't imagine they'd have much of an effect since they were made for headphones. Same way a screen in front of a loudspeaker has minimal effects on the output. Worst case, we can cut little holes in the center to allow uninterrupted sound while protecting the pads. I'll bring spare scissors and put them out.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Are we sure that these headphones covers have no effect on the sound?


 

  
  Most headphones already have foam that covers the driver and highly doubt a audible difference could be heard.  Comfort might no be as good with the covers.


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Are we sure that these headphones covers have no effect on the sound?


 


  Hey, that's my joke. I already used it several pages back, suggesting we set up an empirical study to determine the effect of hairnets on the sound of high-end phones. Everybody here at head-fi is so analytical, you know what Freud would say.......
   
  I do like the idea of those covers. I'll chip in. I used to have the AKG K240S and DF with leather cushions and like Mkubota says, during the summer the phones would get sweaty. Now my K601 and K702 fuzzy cushions are more likely to soak up the moisture, just as bad an effect.
   
  Incidentally .....
   
HAPPY BIRTHDAY CEE TEE!
   
  Our fearless leader has been taking a personal break for a couple days.


----------



## aamefford

With any luck, I'll have my 1964ears customs in time for the meet-up.  If you have a portable amp, look me up, I'd love to hear it.  I can offer an Arrow 3G paired with an iPod touch 4G in return.
   
  I'll still be looking forward to hearing nice portable headphones as well, especially the M50, HD25-1-II's and any worthy competition for them.
   
  My D7000's, headroom gear and laptop will also come along for the ride.
   
  I'll be looking forward to hearing the HD800's again - they weren't my cup of tea last time, looking to see what I think this time.  I'll also look forward to whatever Mikeymad and Frank Cooter bring along!  AMB, I missed the B22's last time, so, I'd love to hear it this time around.
   
  Last, I'll be looking forward to sampling any nice closed cans that are offered.
   
  I'm getting stoked for this, and I'm too old to get stoked!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





renlute said:


> Incidentally .....
> 
> HAPPY BIRTHDAY CEE TEE!
> 
> Our fearless leader has been taking a personal break for a couple days.


 


 Whaaaa? Dude, have a great one and buy yourself some JH13's or something.


----------



## Mkubota1

panges said:


> Just leave your wallet at home... or with me.





 


Well, all I really need is admission, parking and food money... a grand should cover that?

People- please bring whatever you can no matter how common or cheap it is. Most of this stuff we read about, especially the portable gear, is mail order only and virtually impossible to demo before buying. So even if it's Fiio, iBasso, Headroom, whatever... please bring!


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Well, all I really need is admission, parking and food money... a grand should cover that?People- please bring whatever you can no matter how common or cheap it is. Most of this stuff we read about, especially the portable gear, is mail order only and virtually impossible to demo before buying. So even if it's Fiio, iBasso, Headroom, whatever... please bring!


 

 At least if you only bring a grand, you'll be protected from buying customs. 
   
  Is there even table space now for people to bring stuff?


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





panges said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 That depends on what kind of discounts UE will be offering... UE Reference is $999 list.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I don't know if there is table space left.  I know everyone will want to bring their best stuff and I sure want to listen to that.  But I'd also like to take the opportunity to see what my next realistic purchase might be- assuming I have anything left after seeing UE/Schiit.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Quote: 





pcf said:


> Are we sure that these headphones covers have no effect on the sound?


 


  Actually yes they supposedly do affect the sound.  Someone who uses them on his HE6 posted in the HE6 thread that they changed the sound slightly, in what he felt was a positive way for the HE6.  A bit less treble I think or something like that.
   
  All this sanitation talk is overboard IMO.  I mean if there was actually something to worry about, sanitary covers wouldn't be nearly enough anyways.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> All this sanitation talk is overboard IMO.  I mean if there was actually something to worry about, sanitary covers wouldn't be nearly enough anyways.


 

 Honest!  I have all my shots!


----------



## rhythmdevils

Hey, but if they feel good and safe then that's a good thing. 
   
  I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make it in the afternoon.  I could bring my budget SOHA rig if someone wants to hear it, otherwise maybe I could just leave my headphones at someone's table with their rig.  Anyone want my phones for the afternoon?  Maybe the Schitt table would be a good place for the K340 and Sextett and such since they'll have a Lyr on hand.


----------



## shipsupt

rhythmdevils said:


> Actually yes they supposedly do affect the sound.  Someone who uses them on his HE6 posted in the HE6 thread that they changed the sound slightly, in what he felt was a positive way for the HE6.  A bit less treble I think or something like that.
> 
> All this sanitation talk is overboard IMO.  I mean if there was actually something to worry about, sanitary covers wouldn't be nearly enough anyways.





 


I was actually thinking more about people protecting their expensive gear, not so much about preventing the spread of the plague.

Whatever.... Easy enough not to bring them.


----------



## rhythmdevils

I didn't read very carefully I just saw the word "sanitary" and wrote something.


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I was actually thinking more about people* protecting their expensive gear*, not so much about preventing the spreadnof the plague.


 
   
  Exactly right. I'm not really worried about my cans spreading deseases... Catching a bad case of hair gel, not the plague. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  But hey... I happen to think a little bit of OCD is a good thing.


----------



## Mkubota1

Agreed that it's more about the gear.  Might as well err on the side of caution- can't be too polite or too clean!  Anything I catch, I'm sure a good shower and penicillin will take care of.  One funny thread though.


----------



## Philimon

Quote: 





rhythmdevils said:


> I'm pretty sure I'll be able to make it in the afternoon.  I could bring my budget SOHA rig if someone wants to hear it, otherwise maybe I could just leave my headphones at someone's table with their rig.  Anyone want my phones for the afternoon?  Maybe the Schitt table would be a good place for the K340 and Sextett and such since they'll have a Lyr on hand.


 


  Please bring as much you can rhythmdevils! Your AKG and Fostex (especially) I would really like to hear. Do you happen to have a modded T50RP too? I am unable to get the mods just right. I've resorted to angling the ear pads away from the driver in order to smooth the sound (but I end up losing some of the nice mids), but perhaps yourself or your headphones could give me a pointer.


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I was actually thinking more about people protecting their expensive gear, not so much about preventing the spread of the plague.Whatever.... Easy enough not to bring them.


 
  shipsupt - I think we are all just having a bit of fun with the subject, because, well, it is kind of fun.  Honestly, I think it is also a good idea, especially on the cloth pads.  Cheers!


----------



## anirudh0802

I was thinking to bring my xb500 and denon AH-A100. Does anyone want to hear the a100's?


----------



## kodreaming

I guess I will have to miss my first-ever head-fi meet.
  Due to personal matter, I am still in Canada...


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> I was thinking to bring my xb500 and denon AH-A100. Does anyone want to hear the a100's?


 


  Yes please!


----------



## renlute

I don't think there can be too much variety. Rhythmdevils, please do bring your Sextett -- I've owned two different K240s but not that one and am curious. And I'm sure most tables would be happy to host the K340 for general delectation. But do I really want to find out that I need one of those?


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'm pumped. All sanitation jokes aside, how long does it take to get over a hypothetical case of strep.


----------



## aamefford

There will always be room at my half a table. If you leave stuff there, just be available to help babysit! My headroom amp likes the volume turned all the way down when switching cans.


----------



## CEE TEE

Thank you renlute and Shane55 for your birthday wishes!!!
   
  It was a PHENOMENAL birthday and it has also been one of the BEST starts to a year that I have EVER had.  Seriously.
   
_*And-*_ this meet contributes to that!
   
  Sorry for a "few-day hiatus"...some celebrations + the California sunshine + the Super Bowl = less Head-Fi for _just a little bit.._.
   
   
   
*WAIT:* I'm away for a _couple of days_ and now you guys are trying to sneak in "_headphone hair nets_"?!!?
   
  Trying to get away with a technicality?  *Busted.*
   
  Okay, you guys with the shower caps- keep it on the down-low.  (We're trying to build street-cred here.)
   
   
   
  Those of you who have just checked in or have requested some real estate, no prob.  I will get to it soon...Tuesday night at the latest.
   
  Oh, someone please remind me to contact NuForce again and then go pick up some gear for us to borrow...  
   
*Ummm, is it the 19th yet???*


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> There will always be room at my half a table. If you leave stuff there, just be available to help babysit! My headroom amp likes the volume turned all the way down when switching cans.


 

 I have a habit of turning my volume knob all the way down before switching cans too. lol. I think it's more of an OCD thing than that I really think something might be damaged.


----------



## shane55

Request...
   
  There is a fellow Headphoneus Supremus in Berkeley who *needs a ride*. He's just way out of my way, or I would do the kind deed. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Can anyone in the East Bay do this??
   
  PM me for details.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## calaf

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> There will always be room at my half a table. If you leave stuff there, just be available to help babysit! My headroom amp likes the volume turned all the way down when switching cans.


 


  same here: if someone wants to hook their cans to my setup (half of table 17) in exchange of some babysitting time, they are most welcome. We can also arrange some source/amp rolling (PM me if interested). I will bring an Onix CD player as source, a Corda Opera amp/dac, and a Woo 3 with some sweet tubes, plus of course most of my cans
     Paolo


----------



## Mdraluck23

If it gets down to the line and some people REALLY need rides, I can possibly arrange a detour on the way down from Petaluma if you don't mind having an 18 year old chaperone. 
   
  I have two options on routes, East bay or through SF. I can't do both.


----------



## epocs

I was planning on going via BART but if you come by SF, I would definitely pitch in for gas for a ride!
   
  And calaf, I may be interested in taking half of that table, and I'm sure I can help babysit


----------



## Mdraluck23

I think there was someone earlier who wanted a ride from SF too. I just want to be clear I plan on being there early and staying ALL day.


----------



## anirudh0802

Anyone coming from the south bay?


----------



## renlute

If you need a ride, you'll probably more likely get responses if you indicate your approximate location.
   
  "South Bay" and "San Francisco" cover a lot of real estate, while "North Berkeley" or "The Castro" let the driver know how far out of his way he'd have to jog.
   
  I think indicating time you'd like to arrive and leave would also be a factor. Are you willing to go/come anytime, or take BART or Caltrain back?
   
  Consider also that the driver will have to pay about 10c/mile or more for gas plus roughly $2/hour for parking, or probably about $10-$12 for parking during the whole the event (see page 1 of this thread for parking rate breakdown).


----------



## planecrazy

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> Anyone coming from the south bay?


 

 Yes, from San Jose.


----------



## calaf

Quote: 





epocs said:


> And calaf, I may be interested in taking half of that table, and I'm sure I can help babysit


 

 epocs, all I can offer is a corner of my half table (#17 in Cee Tee table map on post #2), or some space on top of my CD player. Let's arrange this by PM


----------



## Hellrzr

Is there ANY space that hasn't been claimed yet? I don't need much. Just enough for a laptop DAC+small amp+headhpones (stacked, shoebox size) If anyone is willing to share please PM me. I can help watch over the gear.


----------



## walfredo

Quote: 





anirudh0802 said:


> Anyone coming from the south bay?


 
   
  I'm coming from Palo Alto.  I'm happy to give a ride to whoever is nearby.  Just PM me.
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## Mdraluck23

My wallet actually feels fairly safe for a while.... HD600's just arrived. I may have a soft spot for testing amps though...


----------



## rroseperry

Is anyone bringing an optical out cable that would work with an iH140?  I'd like to try it with any smallish DAC that are at the meet.
   
  Thanks,


----------



## TMoney

If there is any space left I'd like to come and bring the following:
   
  HD800 (recabled with ALO)
  LCD2 (recabled with ALO)
  HD600 (recabled with Stefan Audio Art)
   
  AMP: Red Wine Isabellina HPA LFP-V
  Source: MacBook Pro 17"
   
  Lemme know.


----------



## rock monster

Is it necessary to pre-register? I'm just bringing a pair of ATH-700s, my iPhone, and a BitHead amp.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

rroseperry, I will be there with a SysConcept iRiver H140 to iBasso optical interconnect.


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

TMoney I will offer space at table 5 for your gear as mine is very minimal and yours will truly add to the meet.


----------



## TMoney

Awesome, I'll put it on the calendar and see you there.


----------



## Nankai

Thanks for hosting the meet. Head-Direct / HIFIMAN will attend the meet.


----------



## shane55

I am in such trouble now.....


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





rock monster said:


> Is it necessary to pre-register? I'm just bringing a pair of ATH-700s, my iPhone, and a BitHead amp.


 

 You don't have to bring anything except your ears. Whatever gear you like is welcome. No pre-reg. Check the first page of this thread for instructions.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Welcome Nankai and Head-Direct/HIFIMAN to the Bay Area Meet...*
   
_(I think I better stay up and do a little *room organizing* tonight!)_
   
  Those of you Head-Fiers who just chimed in for some space recently, I will try to accommodate you!
   
  Quote: 





nankai said:


> Thanks for hosting the meet. Head-Direct / HIFIMAN will attend the meet.


----------



## PANGES

CEE TEE,
   
  My hats off to you. Fantastic job arranging for so many MOT''s/venders to come to the meet.


----------



## CEE TEE

*Bay Area Meet UPDATED to include Head-Direct/HIFIMAN at beginning of thread.*
   
*Also, Attendee List Updated.*
   
  (This Sunday I will handle the last details.)
   
   
_Oh yeah, I have to contact NuForce again to borrow some gear if they will still lend to our meet..._


----------



## n3rdling

Have you considered having one room for MOTs and one room for member rigs?  That's how CanJam LA was and it seemed to work pretty nicely.  Just an idea.


----------



## klanse

Hi CEE TEE,
   
  Can you sign me up. Thanks


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> TMoney I will offer space at table 5 for your gear as mine is very minimal and yours will truly add to the meet.


 


  Sounds good to me, too! Hope three people with audio gears in one table isn't too difficult to manage.


----------



## Horio

So I can finally confirm that I will be coming next weekend.  Unfortunately, my balanced EHHA won't be up and running in time (next time).  Sounds like table space is extremely short now.  I'm thinking of bringing the following:
   

 Audio-GD Phoenix
 PS Audio DLIII
 Balanced AKG K702's
 Balanced HD650's
 Maybe my VPI Scout Turntable, if anyone wants to hear some nice vinyl.  (this one is kind of big so I can leave this one at home if there isn't enough space)
   
  If I am too late to the party for table space, I can just bring me.


----------



## Philimon

I believe the tables are 60inches wide, and I have half of one reserved (~30in of real estate). I am going to need either 15 or 20 of those (depends on what I bring, but most likely I'll only need the 15, which is wide enough for a 13" laptop plus cables), and if I only need 15 then that should be enough for someone else to fit a similar rig beside mine. Anyone is free to claim this area. Just know that I may need about a full 20 ... Please post and reserve the spot with me that way there is no confusion. At the moment I'll give Horio first dibs since he asked, but if he doesn't respond then someone else can take his place. First to post is first in line behind Horio. 
   
  Actually, it may be too difficult for someone to bring their gear only on a chance of having enough reserved space, so if you want - I can guarantee I will only need the 15in if you so request. Please make that clear in your post.


----------



## Horio

Philimon,
   
  If you don't mind sharing a little space, that would be great!  I'll just leave the turntable at home this year, and bring the Phoenix and DLIII (both are only 10" wide), and a laptop. 
   
  Thanks sir, I appreciate it!


----------



## CEE TEE

*BAY AREA MEET JUST LEVELLED UP!*
   
_*I just expanded the meet to take over the third room of the ballroom.*_
   
   
  In an attempt to help with noise and space I will keep all three rooms separate.
   
   
  I will figure out and update the room diagrams later, probably tonight...congrats, Bay Area Meet!


----------



## Mdraluck23

Wooooo!


----------



## epocs

Nice! Can I take half a table then


----------



## rock monster

Thanks renlute. Looking forward to my second meet--see you all there!


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> rroseperry, I will be there with a SysConcept iRiver H140 to iBasso optical interconnect.


 


  Thanks!


----------



## Philimon

Quote: 





horio said:


> Philimon,
> 
> If you don't mind sharing a little space, that would be great!  I'll just leave the turntable at home this year, and bring the Phoenix and DLIII (both are only 10" wide), and a laptop.
> 
> Thanks sir, I appreciate it!


 

 No problem Horio. I will only need the 13-15inches wide for a MacBook/cables, with amp/dac/headphones in front. Also, looks like another room will be available, so you could always move there if you want the turntable space. 
   
  EDIT: Tables are six feet wide according to the OP. So I have 36inches of table total, and I will only need the 13-15, so Horio if your turntable can fit in the rest then by all means... And if there is a little overlap, then I am sure we can figure something out.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

omg can i attend?!!


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> omg can i attend?!!


 

 HELL NO!!!
   
   
   
  haha. jk. I'm sure everyone would be happy if you came. The more the merrier!


----------



## Horio

Quote: 





philimon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  Philimon,
   
  I'll see what CEE TEE says about extra table space in the 3rd room.  If there is plenty of room, I'll just set up over in the 3rd room so I don't have to crowd your space.  I'll let you know.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





panges said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  but i dont live nowhere near the US


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

 Then why are you teasing us? You're a bad person. =P


----------



## ironbut

Wasn't sure if I was going to attend but it's for sure now.
  I'll be bringing my Tape Project rig (which will need half a table+) .
  Technics reel to reel
  Bottlehead Repro amp
  Home brew electrostatic amp
  Jades
   
  Hopefully I can get in a pretty quiet spot since my amp is a little "gain challenged".
  Sorry for the late addition.


----------



## rhythmdevils

Your tape project rig may very well be the best source of all time.  Looking forward to checking it out again.


----------



## JamesMcProgger

Quote: 





panges said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I might be in Denver at the time. but google says is a long way to go ... a 16 days, 8 hours walk


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





jamesmcprogger said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

  
  Hahaha. My man, Amtrak is the way to go.


----------



## Horio

Cee Tee,
   
  Could you put me down for a table space in the new room if there is space.  If not, I can try to squeeze in with Philimon.
   
  Thanks!


----------



## TMoney

Quote: 





horio said:


> Cee Tee,
> 
> Could you put me down for a table space in the new room if there is space.  If not, I can try to squeeze in with Philimon.
> 
> Thanks!


 

 Could you do the same for me if the space opens up, Cee Tee? I'm partnered with FLACvest right now, but it'd be nice if we didn't have to cramp in.


----------



## migsmack

1st post, 1st meet up, been lurking for a few weeks wanting to purchase 1st significant set of cans.
  Yes, I know its an expensive hobby.
   
  can't wait to meet everyone.
   
  CEE TEE, Hello and add me to your attending list.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Tentatively, I'd like to attend.  Just gotta make sure my, um, chores are done.
> 
> I'll be bringing my Beats Solo HD, my ported SC Hesh (Go Lakers!), cabled SC Titan, and JVC Gumy modded to Apple inline remote.
> 
> Kidding.  I'll likely be empty handed.  Just wanted to make it sound preferable that I wasn't bringing anything.  I do want to make a particular acquisition before the day of the meet, but we'll see how that goes.


 

 I won't get booed and tomatoed if I was left off the attendee list but show up anyway, yes?  Hopefully?  I can bring a bag of modest but earnest gear that will likely interest very few to none of you.


----------



## iamvincent

bringing these equipments
   
  JVC 900
  Ath A700
  Grado 225
  BeyerDynamic 880 250ver, the new kind
  UE  TF10 with Transwarp cable
   
  Firestone Fubar 4 plus Dac with supplyer
  Firestone Little Country 3 (known for ridiculous harmony with AKG 701 )
  Travagan's Red headphone/speaker amp
   
  Looking forward to this event


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> I won't get booed and tomatoed if I was left off the attendee list but show up anyway, yes?  Hopefully?  I can bring a bag of modest but earnest gear that will likely interest very few to none of you.


 


 Booed? Dude, seriously. You don't _*need*_ to bring anything but your ears (as was said above). Really, don't sweat it. Come, listen, have fun.


----------



## Lurkumaural

yeah, I really just wanted to be counted.


----------



## CEE TEE

Happy to count you all!
   
Will update attending list tonight or tomorrow night...
   
*There should be plenty of room for anyone who wants some table space now that we have THREE rooms!*
   
(I can't say how loud or how quiet any of the rooms will be now, but we'll see how it goes with the rooms separated by airwalls and the third room "Shasta" for spillover, socializing, & sharing gear too..._I may move the Audiologist to the "Shasta" room for her presentation and for taking impressions._ It doesn't need to be quiet for that.)


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  You're welcome! Looking forward to meeting you too!


----------



## Mdraluck23

8.


----------



## walfredo

Awesome work, CEE TEE!!!  Thanks for organizing!!
   
  []s
  Walfredo
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> *BAY AREA MEET JUST LEVELLED UP!*
> 
> _*I just expanded the meet to take over the third room of the ballroom.*_
> 
> ...


----------



## mikeymad

Sorry to report I will not be able to attend next week. Looks like it will be an epic gathering. 
   
  Everyone play nice with everyones gear, and support your host.
   
  Cheers,
  Mikey


----------



## ironbut

Sorry to hear you won't be there buddy.
  See you at the next one!


----------



## Mdraluck23

7.


----------



## PANGES

7 what? lol. Days till the meet?


----------



## wind016

I'll be there.
   
  Hope to see you all there!
   
   
  Btw, I'm bringing friends that are just tagging along. They aren't head-fiers. Do they have to pay?


----------



## Philimon

That is unfortunate to hear mikeymad, because I don't think anyone else will be bringing a K1000 or L3000.


----------



## aamefford

mikeymad, you will be missed!  I enjoyed meeting you last year, and I was looking forward to seeing you again.  My attendance is becoming questionable, but I'm not ready to bail yet, keeping my fingers crossed.  Rain that weekend would sure help me make it!


----------



## gzone3lement

I will be dropped off at the hotel. If I decide to go out for dinner with you guys, will there be anyone willing to give me a ride there with my audio gear?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





aamefford said:


> *My attendance is becoming questionable*, but I'm not ready to bail yet, keeping my fingers crossed.  Rain that weekend would sure help me make it!


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





mikeymad said:


> Sorry to report I will not be able to attend next week. Looks like it will be an epic gathering.
> 
> Everyone play nice with everyones gear, and support your host.
> 
> ...


 

 And I was soooooo looking forward to the Macallan.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  Guess I'll have to bring my own.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote: 





shane55 said:


> And I was soooooo looking forward to the Macallan.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  good call either way...


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





wind016 said:


> Btw, I'm bringing friends that are just tagging along. They aren't head-fiers. Do they have to pay?


 

 Everybody's welcome, as far as I know. Maybe your buddies are future head-fiers.

 Regarding attendance fees, CEE TEE has risked fronting his own money to rent the space for all of us to enjoy. I'll let him decide who pays how much, but I plan to plunk down my $20 to help pay off his deposit, which now covers three rooms ($1200? or more?). I'll probably gamble on the raffle prizes as well.


----------



## wind016

.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi Everybody,
   
  Thanks for all of the excitement _*and patience with me*_ as things have been hectic during the final stretch toward the meet and I have to go *research or figure out* answers to most organizational questions *because I have never been to a meet or organized one.*
   
  (Also, this meet has morphed into something that seems _pretty spectacular_ and I can't believe that I am a part of it.)
   
  Yes, *EVERYBODY is welcome* and I realize *not everyone can donate or even needs to*...*that's fine!*
   
  As vendors have decided to participate and more members are coming (_which is fantastic_), I have been going with the flow and growing with the meet.
   
  I really thought we needed more space and so I got it.  Problem solved.
   
Bottom line: this has been a fantastic experience for me and the meet hasn't even happened yet.
   
  Come, enjoy...and hopefully I will figure out a _smooth_ way of handling donations from those who can and/or raffle tickets for some fun stuff.
   
  You guys have been GREAT, so I am not gonna sweat it.
   
_*How many more days left until the meet???*_





   
  CEE TEE


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> _*How many more days left until the meet???*_


 

 I hope that's root beer... And there's 7. Trust me!


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





philimon said:


> That is unfortunate to hear mikeymad, because I don't think anyone else will be bringing a K1000 ...


 


 Serious?  I sort of thought the K1000s were sort of ubiquitous in this crowd.  Were you just saying that or can anyone else verify?  If that's the case, I might bring mine.


----------



## shane55

No doubt about it... CEE TEE, you just plain rock.
  You've created quite a monster of a meet. Could be historic!
   
  But right now, it's just damn exciting.


----------



## Philimon

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  I don't think anyone else is bringing the K1000, so please do. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I mean - I didn't go back through the thread to make sure, but I have read the thread and attended a previous meet and only one K1000 was present...


----------



## Mdraluck23

6.


----------



## Bigrock2150

I contacted CeeTee via PM but I might as well sign in here too. 
   
  I'll be bringing:

 My custom woodied T50rp
 Matrix Mini I Dac/Amp
 Macbook pro
   
  I'll also be setting up a display of a few different Techheromods Grado woodies.


----------



## ironbut

I think that Doc B will be bringing a pair of K1000's.


----------



## Elluzion

Unfortuately I am going to cancel going to this. I was going to go with my friend but my schedule got all messed up. Sorry about that.
   
  <3


----------



## CEE TEE

*2/13/11*

 *Updated Attendee List*
 *Updated Room Diagrams*
 *Updated Donation/Raffle Information*


----------



## Mdraluck23

5.
   
   
  My attendance is now dependent on rain. PLEASE RAIN.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





philimon said:


> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
   
  Ok- I'm in.  Will bring K1000s (BONE STOCK connected to a RECEIVER  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) and hopefully my W4s will show up in time.


----------



## David Paul

[size=13.0pt]Hello everyone.[/size]

 [size=13.0pt] [/size]

 [size=13.0pt]I just became a Head-Fi member a few days ago, and I've never been to a meet before. I happen to live in Daly City, just a few miles away from Burlingame, and I'm free on Saturday; so I'm definitely not going to miss this! As a newbie, I don't have any gear of my own to let other people try. From what I gather after reading this thread, there's no official invitation procedure here, I just show up right? Also, aameford said that meets occur about annually. What can I do to make sure that I always find out about Bay Area meets before they happen?[/size]


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





david paul said:


> [size=13pt]Hello everyone.[/size]
> 
> [size=13pt] [/size]
> 
> [size=13pt]I just became a Head-Fi member a few days ago, and I've never been to a meet before. I happen to live in Daly City, just a few miles away from Burlingame, and I'm free on Saturday; so I'm definitely not going to miss this! As a newbie, I don't have any gear of my own to let other people try. From what I gather after reading this thread, there's no official invitation procedure here, I just show up right? Also, aameford said that meets occur about annually. What can I do to make sure that I always find out about Bay Area meets before they happen?[/size] 

 I'm from DC too... my parents are still there.  Come on by and say 'hi'.  Just show up, bring a few bucks for the raffle (go to the beginning of this thread to see the frequently updated details) and look at the many different ways you can blow your kid's college fund!  I'm new here too, but apparently these things happen in the bay area around this time of year.  So just keep coming back and check the "Local / Regional Head-Fi Meets, Parties, Get-Togethers" forum around this time of year.


----------



## David Paul

Cool. Thanks Mkubota 1, I'll see you there.


----------



## PANGES

By any chance, is anyone going to be bringing a pair of Shure SE535's??? It's really help me out A LOT of someone had a set I could listen to, as it seems like I think I am having an issue with mine, and if I could compare with some else's pair, it would verify whether the problem is with my SE535's, or if this is just how the SE535's are.
   
  I made a thread with more details here, and any help/advice would be appreciated!
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/539647/shure-se535-sound-really-muffled#post_7276429


----------



## backtofront001

Hey guys. I've been following the development of this meet for a while now and it sure has been exciting. At this point I can say with reasonable certainty that I am going to make it. I will be bringing along my dad and a buddy. I have been a headfier for a while now though I havent made it to any meets yet. I am pretty excited and I want to thank CEE TEE and everyone else who made this possible. See you guys on saturday


----------



## VLCAD

Hi Guys. I have a list of most of the equipment being brought to the meet-up. It doesn't include absolutely everything, and I definitely omitted sources (laptops, CD, etc). The price column is just a guess in many cases as to what the equipment would cost new and may not even be close to accurate. No offense if I left anyone out. Hope this is useful.
   
  https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


----------



## PANGES

Wow. That's awesome. Thanks for doing that! Just curious, why does the Audio-Technica W1000X have a red box around it?
  
  Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Hi Guys. I have a list of most of the equipment being brought to the meet-up. It doesn't include absolutely everything, and I definitely omitted sources (laptops, CD, etc). The price column is just a guess in many cases as to what the equipment would cost new and may not even be close to accurate. No offense if I left anyone out. Hope this is useful.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Hi Guys. I have a list of most of the equipment being brought to the meet-up. It doesn't include absolutely everything, and I definitely omitted sources (laptops, CD, etc). The price column is just a guess in many cases as to what the equipment would cost new and may not even be close to accurate. No offense if I left anyone out. Hope this is useful.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


 

 Nice job!!!  Should we all PM you if we have any additions or modifications?


----------



## shane55

Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Hi Guys. I have a list of most of the equipment being brought to the meet-up. It doesn't include absolutely everything, and I definitely omitted sources (laptops, CD, etc). The price column is just a guess in many cases as to what the equipment would cost new and may not even be close to accurate. No offense if I left anyone out. Hope this is useful.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


 

 Holy crap... that's brilliant! Very useful, indeed.
   
  Cheers!


----------



## CEE TEE

*Slight change to actual table set-up *(_the hotel is finding less room than thought while setting up_)*, I will need to re-arrange for this:*
   

   
We will have three of the tables out in front of the rooms and in our own private foyer.  
(That is actually good to allow for some hanging out and relaxing, etc.)
   
*I will need to try and maintain the integrity of the original plan (but do some shifting): 2/14/11.*


----------



## VLCAD

Probably best to keep it informal. I think it will be too time consuming to make an exhaustive list. I may make a second blank sheet that anyone can edit. Then, you can add your own equipment. I don't know where the red box came from around the W1000x. Must be an excel to google translation artifact.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





vlcad said:


> Probably best to keep it informal. I think it will be too time consuming to make an exhaustive list. I may make a second blank sheet that anyone can edit. Then, you can add your own equipment. I don't know where the red box came from around the W1000x. Must be an excel to google translation artifact.


 


  haha. Gotcha. I thought it was a "maybe they'll be there" sort of thing. 
   
  The list really is brilliant. I don't think it's necessary to make one that can be edited by anyone. The current list already gives us a good enough idea of what's going to be there. 
   
  I'm still 50/50 on whether I'm going, but if I do, I'm excited to hear the LCD-2 and HD800.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I am an editor on VLCAD's wonderful list now. Email me at mdraluck23@gmail.com if you want something added or changed. I'm just helping out.
   
  EDIT: I also confirmed I WILL BE THERE. That was scary.
   
  DOUBLE EDIT: There's also a Chat function ON the document that works beautifully. It gives a random username if you don't have a Google account. I suggest we all use it!
   
  TRIPLE EDIT: I really love the Chat. Click where it says Anonymous users online in the top right to view it.


----------



## anirudh0802

Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> DOUBLE EDIT: There's also a Chat function ON the document that works beautifully. It gives a random username if you don't have a Google account. I suggest we all use it!
> 
> TRIPLE EDIT: I really love the Chat. Click where it says Anonymous users online in the top right to view it.


 
   
   
  What are you talking about? Link?
   
  Glad this didn't clash with the engadget meetup in SF!


----------



## Mkubota1

If you go to that super-cool spreadsheet doc with all of the gear, you can chat with whoever is viewing it.
   
https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> If you go to that super-cool spreadsheet doc with all of the gear, you can chat with whoever is viewing it.
> 
> https://spreadsheets.google.com/ccc?key=0AoB91ztvfV2idEFnejBQRGhuM0NVQVpvR1B4bm5IMHc&hl=en&authkey=COzX4OIG


 

 Wow, very nice.  Did you put this together?


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mikemalter said:


> Wow, very nice.  Did you put this together?


 

 VLCAD put it together. It must have taken him/her a quite a while to do it. lol. It looks great though.


----------



## v1gorus

Im a n00b but going to bring my ATH-AD700 < CMOY amp < flac mostly trance music < rockbox < ipod.
  Im also bring my laptop with some music on it. BTW if anyone want to copy the entire Armin Van Buuren discography in flac(30gb) from me. just holla.


----------



## jazzfan

Hi CEE TEE,
   
  First, thank you for all your good work!
   
   
  Hello All,

 I just joined the Head-Fi community yesterday and found out about this Bay Area meet.  I'd love to attend.  I'm only able to bring a few pieces of equipment, and I won't have a front-end.  So I'd like to hook-up with someone who 1) is willing to share their source component (I have a pair of RCA splitters), 2) has a little extra space at their table, and 3) wouldn't mind spending some time with a pair of HE-6s and HD800s.

 If anyone has some room, please let me know.  Worst case, I leave the amps at home and just bring the cans.  It's unlikely I'll be able to stay the entire day, but I'm looking forward to spending as much time as possible at what will be my first local Head-Fi community event.

 Space permitting, I'll bring the following equipment:
 1. HifiMan HE-6 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 headphone cables (single-ended)
 2. Sennheiser HD800 with Moon Audio Silver Dragon v3 headphone cables (single-ended)
 3. PS Audio GCHA
 4. Headroom Home (circa 1998 or maybe older, but still alive and well)

 I have an Woo Audio WA5-LE with the parts upgrade option on order, but unfortunately it will not arrive in time for this event.
   
  I look forward to seeing everyone at the meet.
   
  Cheers, everyone.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I am so glad I'll be making it. Just updating the list of gear makes me so happy.
   
  EDIT: Here's how to view chat in the gear list:

  The chat window will expand.


----------



## tdogzthmn

Anyone thinking of selling gear at the meet might want to pick up a Square reader.  Its a convenient way to take credit cards right through your phone.


----------



## epocs

Yup, bringing mine in case I feel the need to sell any of my gear 
   
  Great idea.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





jazzfan said:


> Hi CEE TEE,
> 
> First, thank you for all your good work!
> 
> ...


 

 I don't think my matrix mini I is really sufficient enough for your cans but you're sure welcome to share it with me. I'm sure many at the meet would be happy to do the same.


----------



## CEE TEE

*MAJOR ROOM DIAGRAM UPDATE 2/14/11:*
   
_Yes, the hotel started setting up today and realized that they cannot fit all the tables in the rooms..._
   
They are moving three tables out into what is now our own hallway (foyer).
   
*Two tables are now smaller (5' long). * So I am leaving them free in the rooms for whatever you guys need...
   
*I had to update and reorganize the room diagrams.*  I tried to keep the people together who wanted to be next to each other.
   
*IF you really want to move, PM me.*
   
I also considered that the Audiologist would need room for impressions and be having a presentation at 11am.  
   
I gave her extra space so it would be less distracting to those sharing gear...
   
_Hopefully any more surprises are exceedingly good!!!_


----------



## CEE TEE

Oh since you guys probably want some good news...
   
*NuForce is lending us the following tomorrow that I will be picking up:*
   

 *Icon HDP*
 *u-DAC2*
 *Icon Amp*
 *Icon Mobile (I own and will share)*


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





tdogzthmn said:


> Anyone thinking of selling gear at the meet might want to pick up a Square reader.  Its a convenient way to take credit cards right through your phone.


 


  I'm willing to bet that the hotel has wifi throughout so Paypal may be an option as well.


----------



## amb

Quote:  





> I'm willing to bet that the hotel has wifi throughout so Paypal may be an option as well.


 

 The last few years we had our meet at that hotel, their wi-fi was only for guests who are staying there.  Meet attendees had no access without paying a hefty fee.  There weren't other free hotspots available, either.  I don't know if the situation has changed for this year, but it would be _really nice_ if we could get online with our laptops.


----------



## Mdraluck23

If someone has a Hotspot.... They would be a winner in my books.


----------



## renlute

-- I can bring a Wi-Fire -- would that help? I've not been very impressed with it and scarcely use the thing. But it can pick up signals across the street or down the hall.
   
  -- But I bet the attendance and raffle would generate enough cash to pay for at least one or two internet connections for the room. CEE TEE?
   
  -- Bow down to VLCAD - that is a dynamite tool you put together!  But only 6 LCD-2s coming to the meet? LOL. I guess I'll have an opportunity to have a listen.
   
  -- On the spreadsheet -- You might change my QRV07 designation to a QRV05.25 because I am only about 3/4 done assembling the beast. The board is populated and power cord attached, but I have not figured out how to do the rest of the wiring. I hope a DIY or other amp authority can show me where all those wire thingies are supposed to go from the pot and so on, so I can make an 07 out of it. My education is music, not electronics, why did I ever get into this? I wish I'd known about Schiit last summer.


----------



## gzone3lement

Thank you so much VLCAD. Go GoogleDocs!


----------



## CEE TEE

I'll look into WI-FI tomorrow for you guys...
   
_(Before or after I stop by and see the nice folks at NuForce.)_


----------



## K3cT

Keeping track of this. Both β22 and Audio-gd Phoenix will be there so I hope someone here will take their time to compare them head-to-head.


----------



## David Paul

Quote: 





v1gorus said:


> Im a n00b but going to bring my ATH-AD700 < CMOY amp < flac mostly trance music < rockbox < ipod.
> Im also bring my laptop with some music on it. BTW if anyone want to copy the entire Armin Van Buuren discography in flac(30gb) from me. just holla.


 


  Yes! This is the awesomest idea ever. I've got a couple external hard drives that I can bring, that have about 130 Gib of music. I'll make a list of all the folders with full resolution stuff, for those who blamelessly wouldn't stoop lower. Is this typical? If not, I vote that we make this a regular practice at these meets. think about it. If we all had one big common music collection, you'd have more than you could listen to for your entire life!


----------



## Horio

Quote: 





k3ct said:


> Keeping track of this. Both β22 and Audio-gd Phoenix will be there so I hope someone here will take their time to compare them head-to-head.


 

 Since I am bringing my Audio-GD Phoenix and in the midst of building a β22, I am also very interested to see how they compare.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Now that I have some table space, is there anyone interested in listen to my Vinyl rig?  I have a VPI Scout with Dynavector 20xL cartridge.  It's a bit of an exercise to transport and setup, but I'd be willing to bring it along if there is interest.


----------



## Mdraluck23

5. 
   
  (Everyone! Count it down!)


----------



## Doc B.

I'll be hitting the road Thursday to drive down for the meet. My tentative gear list is
  :
  The BottleNagra - my custom Nagra T Audio reel to reel deck, playing some new demo tracks from the Tape Project's upcoming third series
  This will run into a distribution box which will be connected to:
  Bottlehead Crack with Speedball upgrade
  Bottlehead S.E.X. amp with MagneQuest iron upgrade
  Bottlehead Paramount 300B monoblocks running AKG K1000s
  and hopefully we will have completed and be able to unveil a new headphone amp kit prototype, tentatively code named Smack.
  I'll also throw in my HD600s with Cardas cables, but I'm hoping that attendees will be wanting to plug their own cans into the various amps and comparing notes.
   
  I may also bring some not quite complete experimental headphones that I have been working on, for static display.


----------



## v1gorus

Thanks. I wasn't sure how it was going to be received. If someone wants I could also bring Season 1-4 of Doctor Who, all episodes of Cowboy Bebop, and alot of other movies. There all in full quality dvd rip iso format ranging from 5-8gb.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi Guys, 
   
Want to remind you that this meet is about sharing GEAR..._so we can enjoy our music!_
   
Thanks!
CEE TEE


----------



## CEE TEE

*FREE WI-FI in the Lobby.*
   
ONE (Wired or Wireless) IP Address in ou area would be at least $200.
   
Picked up the NuForce gear that I didn't mind being responsible for:

 Icon HDP
 Icon Amp
 u-DAC2
 Icon Mobile (Mine)
   
_(Not sure where I will park it yet, until the meet...)_


----------



## Mkubota1

Perfect!  Should be more of an emergency thing anyway.


----------



## Bigrock2150

How many people were in attendance at Can Jam last year? This meet has to be getting close to that many people.
   
  Oh and Thanks CEETEE for getting the Wi-fi organized!


----------



## n3rdling

Cool, so I can download the new Radiohead album when it's released during the meet and play it in my rig.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi All,
   
This may be a good time to share that I have gotten *a lot of help and advice *from some meet veterans and some very kind Head-Fiers behind the scenes...*thanks should go to them as well!*
   
Not sure if some of the veterans of meets (Bay Area and otherwise) that have been helping me wish to be named...I may ask them so they can have some credit too.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
But, I also need to point out that it was certainly _*much easier *_to hold the meet at the Doubletree *because they have already worked with Voltron (Al)* in the past and he always knew how to handle things.
   
Therefore: it has been my pleasure + it has been the work of the people that have done this before us + there has been some real support behind the scenes + *you will all make it a great event this Saturday!*
   
Cheers,
CEE TEE


----------



## Sp0rkG0d

I apparently need to pay more attention to head-fi but I'm definatly going to be there.


----------



## darckhart

already replied to pm that i'll be there. i may bring 1-2 friends. dunno if i'll stay all day as i've got to take some other friends to the chinese new year parade in SF later that day.

gear i can bring:

1. cowon s9
2. ibasso d2 viper
3. grado sr225
4. darthbeyer deepcups
5. decware se84c i dunno if it works, but maybe someone there can figure it out =)

unfortunately, i have no spare powerstrips, and i can't seem to find my mini-to-mini ic, so if anyone wants to try the s9+d2viper combo they'll have to bring their own... or i'll try to borrow a generic cheapy one.

can't wait!


----------



## n3rdling

Alright I'm going for sure now.  I'll be bringing two setups:
   
  Blue Hawaii - > Omega/Omega2/other electrostats
   
  The Menace - > Bass light R10/LCD2/Thunderpants
   
  Both rigs fed by Accuphase DP75
   
  I'm driving up from LA on Friday and should arrive at the hotel in the afternoon...if anybody wants to come by my room and listen to music or hang out let me know via PM.  This should be a fun meet, can't wait.


----------



## shipsupt

Quote: 





horio said:


> Since I am bringing my Audio-GD Phoenix and in the midst of building a β22, I am also very interested to see how they compare.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 


  I'm hoping that there will be some vinyl rigs there... I've been toying with the idea of setting up a vinyl rig to play some old stuff and check out my Dad's collection which has been collecting dust for years now.  It would be great to see how to set something decent up and what it sounds like... of course I can relate that it's not exacly easy to transport, so no worries if you choose to not lug it.


----------



## CEE TEE

ROOM DIAGRAM UPDATED PER REQUESTS.

 rjkdivin removed
 epocs moved near calaf
 mkubota1 added


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Alright I'm going for sure now.  I'll be bringing two setups:
> 
> Blue Hawaii - > Omega/Omega2/other electrostats
> 
> ...


 


 Dang dude... there *should* be a door prize for whoever travels the farthest with the most stuff.  I think you'd definitely be favored to win.


----------



## jazzfan

Quote: 





jazzfan said:


> Hi CEE TEE,
> 
> First, thank you for all your good work!
> 
> ...


 
   
  Bigrock2150,

 Thanks a bunch for your offer to share.  I've never hear a Matrix Mini-i so I can't comment, but let's give it a go and you can decide for yourself.  We could also pair the Matrix Mini-i with either of my other amps.  Should be fun to see how it turns out.  See you there.


----------



## Bigrock2150

Quote: 





jazzfan said:


> Bigrock2150,
> 
> Thanks a bunch for your offer to share.  I've never hear a Matrix Mini-i so I can't comment, but let's give it a go and you can decide for yourself.  We could also pair the Matrix Mini-i with either of my other amps.  Should be fun to see how it turns out.  See you there.


 
  Sounds like a plan Jazz Fan.


----------



## K3cT

Cool, very cool. Large national meets are always very fun to attend to though I'm admittedly more interested to see the people behind these online avatars. I'm going to make it a personal target to attend an international CanJam in the future.


----------



## Mdraluck23

4.


----------



## DjAmTraX

Hi everyone!  I almost forgot about this.  Sorry for the late entry.  Is anyone bring an Apogee Mini DAC?  I was gonna bring a PS Audio GCHA, but someone else is doing that.


----------



## DjAmTraX

My first meet so sorry if this is a dumb question. How do we ensure our gear don't walk away while we're auditioning others?


----------



## Doc B.

Quote: 





djamtrax said:


> My first meet so sorry if this is a dumb question. How do we ensure our gear don't walk away while we're auditioning others?


 

 Bring a friend who can watch your table while you are walking around, or
  Ask the guy at the table next to you to watch your stuff, and offer to do the same for him.
   
   
  Quote: 





> Dang dude... there *should* be a door prize for whoever travels the farthest with the most stuff.  I think you'd definitely be favored to win


 
  I'm driving from Seattle, and donating a Crack amp kit for the raffle.


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> Bring a friend who can watch your table while you are walking around, or
> Ask the guy at the table next to you to watch your stuff, and offer to do the same for him.
> 
> 
> I'm driving from Seattle, and donating a Crack amp kit for the raffle.


 

 Wow. haha. That's so far! Remind me to buy you a beer or something at the meet. 
   
  It's looking pretty good that I'll be able to go now.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





djamtrax said:


> My first meet so sorry if this is a dumb question. How do we ensure our gear don't walk away while we're auditioning others?


 

 I thought about addressing that--
   
  Because this is an open event in a public space, there may be people wandering in by chance (hotel guests, hotel employees, etc.) to check out our stuff either out of genuine interest or curiosity.  And while we want to welcome everyone, it would be prudent to keep an eye out for each others equipment, media, display materials, etc. to make sure nothing wanders off-  sort of a 'Neighborhood Watch' thing.  If you see somebody other than the person who set up the equipment taking something from a nearby table, please ask them who they are, etc.  And if you are one of those who are borrowing something and the owner is not there, please do not be offended by this.  The only insurance we have at this event is our own... have fun and be safe!


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





panges said:


> Wow. haha. That's so far! Remind me to buy you a beer or something at the meet.
> 
> It's looking pretty good that I'll be able to go now.


 

 Beer at the meet?! Everything's gonna sound  g r e a t .


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





lurkumaural said:


> Beer at the meet?! Everything's gonna sound  g r e a t .


 

 I'm assuming the hotel has a bar somewhere. I'd bring beer, but there might be underaged head-fiers at the meet. Wouldn't want CEE TEE to get in trouble, since he's more or less leading this whole meet.


----------



## DjAmTraX

Beer at 8:00 AM??? Hum.... I can do that.


----------



## Horio

Quote: 





shipsupt said:


> I'm hoping that there will be some vinyl rigs there... I've been toying with the idea of setting up a vinyl rig to play some old stuff and check out my Dad's collection which has been collecting dust for years now.  It would be great to see how to set something decent up and what it sounds like... of course I can relate that it's not exacly easy to transport, so no worries if you choose to not lug it.


 


  I'll plan on bringing it.  I'll try and bring a decent variety of vinyl too.


----------



## shane55

I can see it now... spilled beer sizzling on the Mullards.


----------



## cclragnarok

I've been busy lately, but it looks like I should be able to attend this meet.  If there is still space available, here's what I'll be able to bring:
  Unison Research Unico CD
  Trafomatic Experience Head One
  Grado HF2 with reverse quarter-modded HD414 pads


----------



## renlute

Countdown:    2 days


----------



## bobcn

Rain, rain, go away...
   
  Does the hotel have a covered area where cars can park while equipment is being loaded and unloaded?


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





bobcn said:


> Rain, rain, go away...
> 
> Does the hotel have a covered area where cars can park while equipment is being loaded and unloaded?


 


  Pretty sure it's outdoor parking, but I'm sure CEE TEE knows for certain.


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Hey all,
   
  It'll be great to meet everyone there! The final Schiit plans are:
   
  1. Both Mike Moffat and I will be attending.
  2. We're bringing:
   
  Lyr (final production version) --> LCD-2s (or whatever you want--got any K1000? HE-6?)
  Valhalla --> Senn 650s or Beyer 990s (or, as above--bring your high-impedance cans)
  Asgard --> Grado PS1000 (or, you know how it goes--bring it on!)
   
  3. As far as digits go, we're declining to show any prototype stuff, because the sheetmetal gives away too much, even in ugly form. Yes, it's that obvious. No, we're not going to tell yet. So you get to enjoy some truly antique Theta gear. Which may surprise you. We'll hook up whatever you have as sources as well.
   
  See you there on the 19th!


----------



## PANGES

Hi Jason,
   
  Will you be bringing any amps with you for us to buy? 
  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> It'll be great to meet everyone there! The final Schiit plans are:
> 
> ...


----------



## Jason Stoddard

Unfortunately, nope. We're currently in a major production crunch. Lyr pre-order is sold out, Asgard and Valhalla are headed into back-order (short, 2 weeks-ish.)
   
  Quote: 





panges said:


> Hi Jason,
> 
> Will you be bringing any amps with you for us to buy?


----------



## PANGES

Awww. 
   
  Perhaps we can help lighten your load on the way home by buying the demo amps you're bringing. 
   
  Looking forward to hearing the Asgard though. I'm pretty sure that's going to be my next purchase, because I've been looking for an SS amp to leave at my girlfriend's house. Her apartment is always freezing in there (it's pretty much a basement), so the Asgard can double as a space heater also. 
  
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Unfortunately, nope. We're currently in a major production crunch. Lyr pre-order is sold out, Asgard and Valhalla are headed into back-order (short, 2 weeks-ish.)


----------



## ironbut

Quote: 





panges said:


> I'm assuming the hotel has a bar somewhere. I'd bring beer, but there might be underaged head-fiers at the meet. Wouldn't want CEE TEE to get in trouble, since he's more or less leading this whole meet.


 
  The hotel doesn't allow beer or any other adult beverages that _weren't bought from or through_ them to be consumed in the hotel conference rooms.
  That's not to say that we haven't but you have to hide it from the hotel staff. We were caught after a meet a couple of times back and were told to cut it out (they weren't rude or anything but they did make it clear).


----------



## aamefford

Quote: 





djamtrax said:


> Beer at 8:00 AM??? Hum.... I can do that.


 


  It'll be 5:00 PM somewhere...


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





bobcn said:


> Rain, rain, go away...
> 
> Does the hotel have a covered area where cars can park while equipment is being loaded and unloaded?


 

 Good question. Maybe just phone the hotel and ask. Usually hotels have a canopy of some sort above the main entrance for this very reason.


----------



## Doc B.

Just to help stir the tempest in a teapot that Jude started in his blog about the Skullcandy Aviators -
   
  I stopped at an Apple store on the drive down today and picked some up to use at the meet.


----------



## Mdraluck23

I am so excited
   
  2.     ?


----------



## CEE TEE

There is a covered entrance but the parking is uncovered...maybe you guys can "leapfrog" the gear in by parking by the door and helping load each other in?
  
  Quote: 





bobcn said:


> Rain, rain, go away...
> 
> Does the hotel have a covered area where cars can park while equipment is being loaded and unloaded?


 

Jason and Mike, we are SUPER glad that you are BOTH coming to the meet...you really helped this meet take off!
   
  Quote: 





jason stoddard said:


> Hey all,
> 
> 1. Both Mike Moffat and I will be attending.
> 
> See you there on the 19th!


 
   
See you all in 32.5 HOURS!


----------



## CEE TEE

*What happens if we have any surplus?*
   
  My thoughts have been to save some for the deposit on the next Bay Area Meet and then donate the rest to Head-Fi.
   
  But, after inquiring on how to do that- Jude requested that we <instead> donate to a charity...very nice!
   
  So, I'm throwing this out there (in case we end up flush) to get you thinking about this one...


----------



## Grahame

A worthy local non-profit who do related work to our hobby is H.E.A.R. - ( They gave a presentation at the LA Can Jam) 
H.E.A.R | About H.E.A.R


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





grahame said:


> A worthy local non-profit who do related work to our hobby is H.E.A.R. - ( They gave a presentation at the LA Can Jam)
> H.E.A.R | About H.E.A.R


 

 I seriously think there should be something in this for the Organizer in Chief.  But the H.E.A.R. idea almost makes too much sense not to do.


----------



## ast

I will be there.


----------



## renlute

Countdown: 4,   3.  2,   1 . . . .
   
   
  Soon we will find out if CEE TEE is really a genius event organizer, or if the meet is all only a mirage.


----------



## Lurkumaural

Quote: 





doc b. said:


> Just to help stir the tempest in a teapot that Jude started in his blog about the Skullcandy Aviators -
> 
> I stopped at an Apple store on the drive down today and picked some up to use at the meet.


 
   
  Burning them in now, yes? Leaves less to speculation.


----------



## mikeymad

Quote: 





grahame said:


> A worthy local non-profit who do related work to our hobby is H.E.A.R. - ( They gave a presentation at the LA Can Jam)
> H.E.A.R | About H.E.A.R


 


  The way to go...


----------



## VLCAD

Quote: 





grahame said:


> A worthy local non-profit who do related work to our hobby is H.E.A.R. - ( They gave a presentation at the LA Can Jam)
> H.E.A.R | About H.E.A.R


 


  Is the co-founder really named Flash Gordon?


----------



## aamefford

Charity - H.E.A.R. is appropriate given our hobby.  A charity near and dear to my heart is the National Down Syndrome Congress, or NDSC:
   
  http://www.ndsccenter.org/
   
  This is a national advocacy organization for people with down syndrome, and their families.  Forgive my soapbox, I just always offer the NDSC as a worthy recipient when charitable donations are mentioned.  When my lovely little girl was born a little over six years ago, the NDSC and their national convention was the start of our family understanding that everything would be possibly a little tougher, but mostly everything would be fine.  Over the past 6+ years, I've learned that in fact, everything is a bit tougher, sometimes quite a bit tougher.  I have also learned that the journey is quite wonderful.
   
  OK, I'm off my soapbox, back to headphones now...


----------



## AnAnalogSpirit

Hello Everyone,
   
  I've caught a cold (someone brought it home from Texas, and yes it is Texas sized!) so rather than be unkind, I will sit the event out rather than chance getting anybody else sick.
   
  I hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## Mkubota1

All of this talk is making me think we should bump up the asking donation to $40.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  j/k... sort of.
   
  Will someone make sure to turn off the waterworks tomorrow morning at around 7AM?


----------



## rroseperry

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've caught a cold (someone brought it home from Texas, and yes it is Texas sized!) so rather than be unkind, I will sit the event out rather than chance getting anybody else sick.
> 
> I hope you all have a great time!!!


 

 Sorry to hear you're sick FLACvest. Get better soon. I'm also sorry that I won't get a chance to try out that optical out cable, but maybe some other time.


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





			
				FLACvest said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone,
> I've caught a cold (someone brought it home from Texas, and yes it is Texas sized!) so rather than be unkind, I will sit the event out rather than chance getting anybody else sick.


 

 Timing is everything.  But thank you for your consideration and x2 on getting better soon!!!


----------



## Bigrock2150

@ Flacvest That sucks! Get better man.


----------



## gzone3lement

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> I've caught a cold (someone brought it home from Texas, and yes it is Texas sized!) so rather than be unkind, I will sit the event out rather than chance getting anybody else sick.
> 
> I hope you all have a great time!!!


 

 Oh no! Do get well soon!


----------



## renlute

Quote: 





ananalogspirit said:


> I've caught a cold (someone brought it home from Texas, and yes it is Texas sized!) so rather than be unkind, I will sit the event out rather than chance getting anybody else sick.


 
  That is such a shame.
   
  On medications -- Let me suggest that you may shorten the duration (and prevent colds from developing in the future) with an over-the-counter medication named Zicam. Found in any drugstore. I keep both nose gel and throat spray on hand always since I am susceptible to catching colds. Forgive the commercial (I get no fees for this) -- I haven't had a bad cold in years because of this stuff, so I am a believer.
   
  On headphone events -- alas, poor FLAC won't be the only person who wants to come but can't. As consolation, and followup opportunity, maybe smaller events could occur around the bay periodically. We needn't wait a year for a CEE TEE to come along and organize another extravaganza. For instance, half a dozen folks could assemble in somebody's living room to compare Sennheiser HD600, 650 and 800 phones with two or three amps, such as a good tube amp and a highly rated solid state. Or AKG K501, 601 and 701/2. Or LCD-2 vs T1 vs HD800. What if it's blind testing, like cabernet blind tastings? HD600 with Cardas or other cable vs HD600 with stock cable -- can everybody hear a difference? (Oh provocative topic!) These could create lively discussion during and afterward at small events. Other theme ideas will surely occur to the many creative minds in this group.
  
  Wishing you quick recovery, FV!


----------



## Mdraluck23

I am so excited. 1 day.
   
  :O


----------



## CEE TEE

*The Plan:*  
   

 If we have any surplus, I'd like to help the next Bay Area Meet by putting down the room deposit ($250-$350).  That would help get the next one started.  (We just need a date in the Fall...)
 The reasonable and responsible thing to do would be to *donate the rest to H.E.A.R.* on behalf of the meet!
   
  Quote: 





grahame said:


> A worthy local non-profit who do related work to our hobby is H.E.A.R. - ( They gave a presentation at the LA Can Jam)
> H.E.A.R | About H.E.A.R


----------



## CEE TEE

*CALLING ALL POWER EXTENSION CORDS and POWER STRIPS.*
   
I visited my storage unit today to try and retrieve my long cords but I have just too many <unlabeled black bins> stacked in the back of my unit to be able to find them as the tape labels have fallen off...I've got a couple of power strips but that won't help many people.
   
*The walls separating the rooms are not permanent walls with outlets.*
   
Therefore, *please bring some long extension cords and any extra that you have in case they are needed.*
   
You can always leave them in the trunk in case they are not needed but *no power = no fun*.
   
*I have some little tags from Staples that you can write on and tie to your cords. *


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'll bring one or two!


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *CEE TEE* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> *no power = no fun*.


 

 Or portable rigs will rule the day.


----------



## CEE TEE

^^Mdraluck23,  Is that one of those "Ground Loop Channels" that I have heard so much about?


----------



## Mdraluck23

Nope, but I power my whole house this way. I live in a dark world.


----------



## PANGES

lol. Ah man. That made me laugh.
  
  Quote: 





mdraluck23 said:


> I'll bring one or two!


----------



## pcf

It looks like I will be able to attend the meet for a few hours.
  Since I have to travel light, I can only bring headphones. Would someone be kind enough to let me share their sources and amps?
  I am thinking about bringing one of the modded HP1000; Super Vintage RS1, maybe the LCD-2 as well if no one else is bringing one.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Paul


----------



## Mkubota1

Originally Posted by *Mdraluck23* 




  I'll bring one or two! 



   
   
  That light looks like it's on...


----------



## PANGES

Quote: 





mkubota1 said:


> That light looks like it's on...


 

 Well duh. It's infinite power!! Why would it be off??


----------



## Mdraluck23

I'm packing. It makes me sad that I won't be able to listen to my rig tonight, because it will be in my car.


----------



## migsmack

OK, so I have no Head-Fi caliber  equipment to speak of. I recently decided that I wanted to treat myself to a nice set of cans. I found this website and well I haven't even made a purchase yet but intend on narrowing my choices and possibly deciding this weekend.
   
  I can help by supplying some juice from the house (Doubletree) to your equipment.
   
  7 - power strips
  7 - extension cords
  2 - rolls black tape to manage those pesky chords on the ground
  1 - hand full of zip ties, more chord management
  3 - CDs I hope to catch a listen on all your equipment.
       • Allman Brothers Band Live at the Beacon Theater 3-28-09
       • The Derek Trucks Band - Already Free
       • G3 Live in Tokyo - Satriani / Vai / Petrucci
   
  I could actually bring a truck load of power strips and chords but this is what fits in the crate.
   
  Thanks to CEE-TEE,
  and see you all there!
   
sideways photo courtesy of being a noob. Not sure how to make the photo rotate....


----------



## Mdraluck23

^ My chords do need managing.... =D


----------



## purrin

I'll be bring a handtruck / dolly and help folks out in the morning haul stuff from outside the front door into the room. I figure this might help a bit given the expected weather conditions.


----------



## mikeymad

Have a great time tomorrow guys.... Play nice.. support your host.... and watch your drinks.. 
   
  Cheers,
  Mikey


----------



## PANGES

That's awesome!
  
  Quote: 





migsmack said:


> OK, so I have no Head-Fi caliber  equipment to speak of. I recently decided that I wanted to treat myself to a nice set of cans. I found this website and well I haven't even made a purchase yet but intend on narrowing my choices and possibly deciding this weekend.
> 
> I can help by supplying some juice from the house (Doubletree) to your equipment.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





panges said:


> That's awesome!


 
  Quote: 





> Originally Posted by *migsmack*
> 
> 
> I can help by supplying some juice from the house (Doubletree) to your equipment.


 
  Next to the Audiologist, this is probably the most useful thing that will make it to the meet tomorrow... genius!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  I need to get packed.  I hope I can get some sleep tonight... it's like the night before Xmas!!!


----------



## SanJoseCanJunkie

FYI, it is highly unlikely that I will get up there and set-up by 9am.  So if I get in an hour late or so, don't take my desk space.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





pcf said:


> It looks like I will be able to attend the meet for a few hours.
> Since I have to travel light, I can only bring headphones. Would someone be kind enough to let me share their sources and amps?
> I am thinking about bringing one of the modded HP1000; Super Vintage RS1, maybe the LCD-2 as well if no one else is bringing one.
> 
> ...


 
   
  You can park with me. I've got one other sharing with me in the morning, but the 6' tables should be able to seat us all comfortably. I'll have one real source (the iRiver doesn't count) and two amps. Gzone who will be hanging out with me in the a.m. will have another source and amp.


----------



## ast

For dinning, I'd highly recommend Jack's Prime, the best burger in town!   ooh,  the best shake as well.
   
   
  It's is San Mateo, not far from Double Tree at all:  
   
  3723 South El Camino Real,  San Mateo,


----------



## CEE TEE

*Updated Attendee List.  *
   
*Updated Room Diagram:*

 *Removed FLACvest: Get better!*
 *Moved MikeMalter slightly (other side of gzone3lement)*
 *Gave Schiit some more room- Jason AND Mike are now coming!*
   
*2/18/11  @  11:11pm*


----------



## rhythmdevils

.....


----------



## pcf

On my way....


----------



## walfredo

Wow!!!  It was so awesome!!  I've learned so much... and it was sweet to meet to many of you face-to-face.
   
  Thanks again, CEE TEE.
   
  []s
  Walfredo


----------



## Bigrock2150

You're the man Walfredo! Nice meeting you.
   
  You're also the man Ceetee because you set up such an awesome meet.
   
  I'm glad that so many of you commented on my craftsmanship and got a chance to hear my Woodied t50rp, thanks for all of the kind words! Next time I'll actually bring a grado headphone to go along with the cups.


----------



## bmoura

Quote: 





walfredo said:


> Wow!!!  It was so awesome!!  I've learned so much... and it was sweet to meet to many of you face-to-face.
> 
> Thanks again, CEE TEE.
> 
> ...


 

 I'll second that.  Great event - way to go CeeTee !


----------



## shabta

I had so much fun! Plus I learned a few things...
   
  The HE6 is too heavy for my whiplash and the Stax O1 are the best headphones I have ever heard. And my own rig is actually pretty awesome. Cured the lust for more for  a little while at  least.


----------



## purrin

Quote: 





bmoura said:


> I'll second that.  Great event - way to go CeeTee !


 

 Thanks CeeTee for a well organized event that went very smoothly!
   

  Quote: 





shabta said:


> I had so much fun! Plus I learned a few things...
> 
> The HE6 is too heavy for my whiplash and the Stax O1 are the best headphones I have ever heard. And my own rig is actually pretty awesome. Cured the lust for more for  a little while at  least.




   
   
  Yeah, the Stax were pretty awesome with the BH (thanks N3rdling for coming so far and letting us hear you stuff.)
  Did you by chance get to check out Frank's SR-507 rig with the radioactive glowing blue mercury vapor rectifiers?
   


>


----------



## shabta

Quote: 





purrin said:


> Yeah, the Stax were pretty awesome with the BH (thanks N3rdling for coming so far and letting us hear you stuff.)
> Did you by chance get to check out Frank's SR-507 rig with the radioactive glowing blue mercury vapor rectifiers?


 

 Yes. Totally cool. But I came straight from the n3rdling's rig... n0othing was better than that.


----------



## purrin

I would have loved to hear the Omegas on Frank's amp though.


----------



## Matchstix

I had an amazing time. I got to hear a lot of awesome setups, and talk to some really cool people. I've found some inspiration to get back to work on my Chu Moy, and then move on to bigger and better things!
   
  Mad props to Cee Tee for setting this awesome event up.
   
   
  I took quite a few pictures, but I think this one is especially good. I couldn't let Cee Tee get all the pictures!
   

   
  There's some more on my Flickr, and I'll be sure to get my film scanned in once I get it processed.


----------



## n3rdling

Anyone wanna start an impression thread? On the road so can't type much.


----------



## shipsupt

I had dinner with our host CeeTee and he said he was going to start up an impressions thread soon!


----------



## pcf

Thanks for letting me share your gears!
  It was nice talking to you and others.
   
  Cheers!
   
  Paul


----------



## Mdraluck23

Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Anyone wanna start an impression thread? On the road so can't type much.


 


  You impressed me. Ridiculous rig.


----------



## walfredo

BigRock, and n3rdling, and CEETEE, and Doug... and all of you:
   
  You guys rock!!!
   
  Imensily nice to share the day with you!!
   
  A few random pics:


----------



## walfredo

A few more random pics...


----------



## epocs

Separate meet impressions thread here:
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787


----------



## walfredo

Last round of random pics...


----------



## walfredo

BTW, ne3dling's eletrostatics are *very* mind boggling.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Still trying to recover... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  All the best,
  Walfredo


----------



## shane55

Thank you CEE TEE for getting this wonderful meet together. Thanks also to all who helped. The maps, lists, milk crate of cords... none of those things brought themselves.
  Thanks foe Susan's help in keeping things organized at the front.
   
  Thanks to my great neighbors with their wonderful equipment, Bob, Frank, Ironbutt, Purrin, Alex... all great guys with some truly amazing equipment. I really think between Frank and Bob's gear and Schiit's steaming blocks, we had the hottest room in the mansion.
   
  Contgrats to those who won gifts. Even to the fine gentleman who won most of them... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats,
   
  I think we are all richer for this great experience.
   
  CEE TEE, thanks again for putting all this together and allowing us to put faces with names and sound with wonder.
   
  Cheers to you !!
   
  shane


----------



## pcf

Same here! Big thanks to CEE TEE and everyone else.
  A great meet.


----------



## K3cT

Told you guys that O2 is a different ball-game than the Lambdas. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  Still, looks like everyone had a blast! Looking forward to the impressions.


----------



## CEE TEE

I wanted to wait until the meet...er, _met_ expectations and it seemed as if everyone had a great experience...
   
   
*The Bay Area Meet would like to Sincerely Thank:*
   
Veterans whose spirit and advice made the meet possible _and successful_:

 *jp11801* impetus/advice/paved the way
 *Voltron* paved the way...
   
_*Members and attendees:*_

 *renlute*- support/advice/maps to dinner/original interest thread
 *mkubota*- signs/raffle fishbowl/sleep deprivation to make signs so nice
 *migsmack*- Power Strip and Extension Kit!
 *KevinBrown*- my great friendship with him inspired me to organize
 *Susan-* my co-worker saved the day by checking everyone in
   
Couldn't make it to the meet but gave great moral support (_better see you next time_):

 mikemalter- hope you feel better!
 FLACvest- hope you feel better too!
   
   
_Members_
_Vets_
_Vendors..._
   
All showed up in FORCE.
   
In the rain & from as far as:

 Seattle
 New York
 Nevada
 SoCal
   
   
You packed your gear, you arranged time off with significant others, you braved the roads, the weather, the _lack of hairnets_...what can I say?
   
I only listened to a few things but some of them _just had me laughing_ because I didn't know it was possible to hear that in a headphone.  And you were all so nice.  Thanks for that!
   
   
Thank you to Ultimate Ears...you brought FIVE raffle prizes (including a Squeezebox Touch), an Audiologist, and 25% off custom orders (with free impressions).
   
Thank you to Doc B. of Bottlehead who donated a Bottlehead Crack DIY Amp Kit...
   
Thank you to Fang of HeadDirect/HIFIMan who donated TWO RE262's to the raffle.
   
Thank you to my friend Robert Rich who donated (3) of his latest album, "Ylang" to the raffle.
   
Thank you to NuForce for loaning some gear.
   
Thank you to Schiit for the sneak peek at LYR.
   
   
*So What's Next???*

 *Need a Fall Date for the next Bay Area Meet*
 *Need the next Organizer (I will help!)*
 *Don't need a Deposit!  (Paying it forward from this meet!!!)*
 *                              ...and even contributing $150 to H.E.A.D.!!!*
   
   
I will start a new thread for Meet Impressions and put that link in *BLUE and large font* in the first posts of this thread and a post here to end this one.  
   
(Please post pictures, impressions, hints for the next meet, thoughts about the next date, and if you are game to be the Next Bay Area Meet Man.  I can tell you that it is TOTALLY rewarding.  I had no idea where Head-Fi was going to take me but I am so glad...we've got ourselves a fun hobby and a great community.)
   
*Pleasure to meet you all and hope it is just the beginning!*
  CEE TEE


----------



## CEE TEE

*epocs, thank you!!  *
   
Here's the impressions thread courtesy of epocs:
   
http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/540576/amazing-bay-area-meet-2-19-11-impressions-thread#post_7289787


----------



## Mkubota1

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Thank you to Ultimate Ears...you brought FIVE raffle prizes (including a Squeezebox Touch), an Audiologist, and 25% off custom orders (with free impressions).


 

 That noise you just heard was those people who couldn't make it slapping their foreheads...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  ..folllowed by a huge sigh of relief from their wallets!


----------



## ast

Awesome meet.  NorCal Head-fiers are cool crowd as always 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.    Thanks to CEE TEE for organizing this great event.
   
   
   
  My first time auditioning of LCD-2.  Very impressed by its performance in vocal and tonality.  Bass is tight and textured like most reviewers stated.  Sound stage is closed in especially comparing to HD800. 
   

   
   
   
   
  Again,  Ironbut's  rig impressed everybody who listened it just like this future Head-fier: 
   

   
   
   
   
  .


----------



## shabta

I think I win bragging rights in one category. I made it even though I live in france... Actually a very remote far from anywhere region of france.
  ,




   
  Great meet and thanks to everyone who made it possible.
   
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> I wanted to wait until the meet...er, _met_ expectations and it seemed as if everyone had a great experience...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## David Paul

CEE TEE, thank you very much for putting together such a fun, and enlightening event! And that goes to everyone else who made this happen. This was my first meet. I haven't ever compared so many systems in one day before, let alone anything capable of such high quality playback, as the stuff people shared yesterday. This really does a lot for helping one to finding out what it is that they're looking for. Linguistic descriptions can only do so much. Everyone looked like they had a good time. And why wouldn't they? This was great! And I can't wait to do it again.


----------



## DeusEx

Quote: 





pcf said:


> On my way....


 

  
  It was great meeting finally meeting you Paul, even it was only for a few moments (too bad we couldn't talk more, since there was so much gear around us!)  GL in London and keep me updated!


  Quote: 





walfredo said:


> Wow!!!  It was so awesome!!  I've learned so much... and it was sweet to meet to many of you face-to-face.


 

  
  Walfredo -  what a coincidence it was for us that we both own Polk LSi series loudspeakers (you HAVE to upgrade to the LSi15 sometime in the future), although mine are back at home, so I'm making use of my Energy RC-10s at the moment.  Feel free to PM anytime about speaker/amplifier discussion, if you need any advice.  Best of luck to you on your journey to a great setup! (and also, looking forward to having lunch with you someday!

  
  Quote: 





shane55 said:


> Thank you CEE TEE for getting this wonderful meet together. Thanks also to all who helped. The maps, lists, milk crate of cords... none of those things brought themselves.
> Thanks foe Susan's help in keeping things organized at the front.


 
   
  Richard - thanks again for hooking us up with a ride to the meet (thanks Renee!), and also for allowing us to experience your DT880s//D7000s and the ever-wonderful Benchmark DAC1 Pre.  Which'll be my next DAC, hopefully.
   


  Quote: 





matchstix said:


> I had an amazing time. I got to hear a lot of awesome setups, and talk to some really cool people. I've found some inspiration to get back to work on my Chu Moy, and then move on to bigger and better things!
> 
> Mad props to Cee Tee for setting this awesome event up.
> 
> ...


 


  Kevin - glad I could have a fellow dorm-mate share this incredible hi-fi experience (both of us being new to the bay area), and may I usher you into Head-Fi with the standard traditional words of welcome: "Welcome to Head-fi! Sorry about your wallet!" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



   
  -I'll be checking whether you finish the CMoy soon. Serious.  And to CEE TEE, sorry about reposting your soon-to-be infamous shot =/.
   
   
  @CEE TEE, or rather, Christian - what can I say?  You truly exemplify and bring the level of being a true "Head-Fier" to another new level.  Props to everything that happened yesterday, and the days leading up towards in.  Even though I'm new to the SF bay area, hope we can work together in the future, and continue to bring Head-Fi syndrome to the bay area en masse.  Thank you.
   
  Final thought?  MUST GET the HD800.  MUST---   And also, we'll get our batch of photos up soon (Matchstix's covering that).


----------



## DjAmTraX

CEE TEE, 
  Very nice to meet you.  Thank you for putting it together.  I had loads of fun.  
   
  I want to Thank everyone for being so kind in letting me try out your gear.  You guys are AWESOME!


----------



## rockcod

Thanks CEE TEE for putting tremendous effort into making this event possible and the fact that you lended me a power cord really saved my day!!!


----------



## amphead

Thank you CEE-TEE, for an epic event! We look forward to your next hosted event for sure. I would also like to extend my heart felt thanks to Amb of the venerable Amb Laboratories for hosting me and my wife to help me cut costs this time. Highlight of the show for me was to listen (after hours) to my new diy towers utilizing the mighty Beta24. I was astonished at the sheer power and clarity that such a beautifully designed fully differential amplifier can attain. My speakers, being a first build had me a bit worried, but the Beta24 carried them through and then some with rich tubey(while of course being 100% solid state) sounding renderings for the demo/characterization. This has given me the desire to eventually build a Beta22 as my budget allows to run these speakers. Laptop > Gamma2 > Beta22 > My diy speakers would finally give me the audiophile sound I have been working towards.
   
  It was good to see you again Rockcod! And I enjoyed our discussions about the Beta22 and all things in the audio world and beyond. I had a great Chinese dinner afterwards with Amb, Linuxworks, and my wife Kathi. It was great to see what Linuxworks brought to the event demonstrating the awesome abilties of the Arduino utilized to its maximum capabalities in an audio scenario, as well as the hard drive controller, which controlls an array of drives to deliver their multimedia content. Kudos on such an ingenious implementation! Thank you Frank Cooter, Ironbut, RythmDevils and everyone who attended this highly enjoyable event!


----------



## amphead

(This has been moved to the correct thread LOL. I was a little tired after the long drive)
   
  Thank you CEE-TEE, for an epic event! We look forward to your next hosted event for sure. I would also like to extend my heart felt thanks to Amb of the venerable Amb Laboratories for hosting me and my wife to help me cut costs this time. Highlight of the show for me was to listen (after hours) to my new diy towers utilizing the mighty Beta24. I was astonished at the sheer power and clarity that such a beautifully designed fully differential amplifier can attain. My speakers, being a first build had me a bit worried, but the Beta24 carried them through and then some with rich tubey(while of course being 100% solid state) sounding renderings for the demo/characterization. This has given me the desire to eventually build a Beta22 as my budget allows to run these speakers. Laptop > Gamma2 > Beta22 > My diy speakers would finally give me the audiophile sound I have been working towards.
   
  It was good to see you again Rockcod! And I enjoyed our discussions about the Beta22 and all things in the audio world and beyond. I had a great Chinese dinner afterwards with Amb, Linuxworks, and my wife Kathi. It was great to see what Linuxworks brought to the event demonstrating the awesome abilties of the Arduino utilized to its maximum capabalities in an audio scenario, as well as the hard drive controller, which controlls an array of drives to deliver their multimedia content. Kudos on such an ingenious implementation! Thank you Frank Cooter, Ironbut, RythmDevils and everyone who attended this highly enjoyable event!


----------



## shipsupt

Wow, all this typing and I posted to the wrong thread!!  I'll see if I can't get it moved over!
   
  What more can I say?  CeeTee put on a world class event.  MOT were out in force showing off awesome gear and offering almost irresistible deals.  Most of all it was just great fun to meet some folks from Head-Fi!
   
  I guess you could say the meet didn't end for me on Saturday.... I went to the meet wanting the chance to hear a few things that I had my eye on.  Offerings from Woo Audio were on the top of my list to check out.  Thanks to a few folks I got to do just that, including being able to A/B a 6 and 6SE right next to each other with my own headphones (thanks to SanJoseCanJunkie).  My impressions made it clear that I preferred the SE.  I left knowing that a new amp was in my future, but happy enough with my current gear to take my time making a purchase.  Ha, well that lasted until Sunday morning when I was casually reading the for sale forum.  Seems wind016 was at the meet too and decided he was looking to go in a new direction and was willing to part with his WA SE6.  Here we are on Monday night and I'm listening to my new to me Woo!  In spite of the damage to my wallet I'm glad I was able to make this (significant for me) purchase after being able to audition it, something that would not have been possible without a meet like this.  If you have the chance to make it to a meet in the future the opportunity to try before you buy is priceless.
   
  I got beat to the punch on some great pictures, but I'm going to put a few up anyway!!
   

   
  LCD-2's were out in force!
   

   
  Plenty of great headphones to try with some Woo goodness in the background...
   

   
  Why did they stop making K1000's?
   

   
  First listen for me... nice...
   

   
  I was really impressed with the HE-5... for sale forum??
   

   
  Side by side comparison anyone?  Where else can you do that?
   

   
  In search of comfort for our Grado's!
   

   
  Can't resist another shot of Franks beautiful work!
   

   
  Let the geek times roll, I mean good times!!  Cool stuff!!
   

   
  Thanks again SanJoseCanJunkie for sharing your gear so I could make an informed purchase!
   
   
   
  Looking forward to the next meet!  How about a mini meet before the next big one??


----------



## n3rdling

Anybody remember the username of the guy in the last picture and the younger guy in the 2nd to last picture?  I remember talking to a bunch of people in these pics but can't remember any usernames.  It's bugging the heck out of me.


----------



## shipsupt

n3rdling said:


> Anybody remember the username of the guy in the last picture and the younger guy in the 2nd to last picture?  I remember talking to a bunch of people in these pics but can't remember any usernames.  It's bugging the heck out of me.




The last is SanJoseCanJunkie, Dustin. I saw the other guy but didn't catch his name...?


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi n3rdling!
   
  I believe the second (younger) member is Matchstix, DeusEx's (Paul's) friend. 
  
  Quote: 





n3rdling said:


> Anybody remember the username of the guy in the last picture and the younger guy in the 2nd to last picture?  I remember talking to a bunch of people in these pics but can't remember any usernames.  It's bugging the heck out of me.


----------



## shabta

Sorry to go off topic but does anyone know a good used stereo consignment shop in the bay area?


----------



## DeusEx

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> Hi n3rdling!
> 
> I believe the second (younger) member is Matchstix, DeusEx's (Paul's) friend.


 

 N3rdling - Cee Tee is correct, that's indeed my friend & fellow residence hall-mate Matchstix.  If only we knew that there existed a pair of HE-90s at your table...


----------



## n3rdling

Thanks for the answers.  Actually the HE90 was in a box for the majority of the meet.  I only brought it out for the last hour or so when it got less crowded.


----------



## PANGES

Just curious, did anyone snag a pair of RE0 from HiFiman?? I was at the meet, left to pick up my girlfriend, and came back. After the raffle, she wanted to leave, so I forgot to pick up a pair. For the price, I was going to pick up a pair or two.


----------



## CEE TEE

Accounting for the meet has been posted in the Impressions thread.
   
  CEE TEE


----------



## Logistics

Can we have another Bay Area meet, soon?  Years ago I tried to go and missed it.  I can't wait to go to even a small bay area meet.  Anybody have plans in the works?  I want to introduce some other friends to headphone listening as well... or rather headphone listening on quality equipment.


----------



## CEE TEE

Hi @Logistics,
   
  Not sure when the next Bay Area Meet will be...
   
  As for my being able to plan one, August is too soon and October is already packed with RMAF in Colorado/The Headphone Festival in Tokyo.
   
  Was considering September...but I might like to try to attend RMAF in October (or I may have something else coming up that I might need to take care of this year instead).
   
  So my thoughts right now might be to help with another *February* meet in *2012*.
   
If that is _too far away_ and someone wants to try and organize a September meet- PM me and I will help you!  We have a down payment for the next meet to help with space costs.
   
  Otherwise, please check in with the *Local Meets *area fairly regularly because I think we will have some *mini-meets*.
   
_(I plan on organizing a "Portable Mini-Meet" in Mountain View soon.) _


----------



## SennheiserHD

cee tee said:


> Hi @Logistics,
> 
> Not sure when the next Bay Area Meet will be...
> 
> ...




omg i'm sooooo looking forward to that. if you guys need any help setting up or anything get a hold of me i'll bring some friends! Also I have a car and I can swoop some people up from the airport or train station and drop them off if it helps.


----------



## flyingbangus

Oooh oooh I want to join! Like SennheiserHD, I can bring my car and give a couple of people a ride.
  
  Quote: 





cee tee said:


> _(I plan on organizing a "Portable Mini-Meet" in Mountain View soon.) _


----------



## rroseperry

CEE TEE how mini are you thinking?


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





rroseperry said:


> CEE TEE how mini are you thinking?


 


 X2.


----------



## SennheiserHD

mikemalter said:


> X2.




x3


----------



## CEE TEE

Thank you for the interest...
   
  I need to check with *Dana Street Roasting Co.* in *Mountain View* to see if they are still hosting a show with *Charlie Hunter and Scott Amendola on Sunday, July 17th*.
   
It is still listed on Charlie's site:
  http://www.charliehunter.com/news/index.php
   
Nick is always behind on his website:
  http://danastreetroasting.com/shows/
   
Then I need to talk to Mina at the restaurant "Cafe Yulong" (right across the street) to see if I can take over their back room for a *Portable* mini-meet:
  http://www.yelp.com/biz/cafe-yulong-mountain-view
   
   
  The emphasis would have to be on *portable only* as it is just a regular restaurant (with a good back room area).
   
*The show would be optional and around 7pm (probably $20).*
   
  As for the mini-meet before the show, I would hope we might be able to meet from *2-6pm and just buy their great food*...will have to estimate how many would be feasible.
   
  (I'm getting ready to go out of town for 10 days, coming up very soon...)
   
_Maybe put a tentative hold on July 17th and I will see what I can do!_


----------



## CEE TEE

*Update*:  a <couple of us> will be at Mountain View's *Cafe Yulong* (in the back room from 3-6pm) to share some *portable gear* *and talk shop* before the Charlie Hunter/Scott Amendola show this Sunday evening.
   
PM me if you want to join us so I know if I need to alert the restaurant or not (fresh, good Chinese Food).
   
  (Unfortunately, I couldn't start a thread and have everyone join us at the show because the *80 tickets sold out pretty fast*...but maybe we could still meet up for a bit!)


----------



## CEE TEE

*NEW 2012 February BAY AREA MEET REDUX Interest Thread:*
   
  http://www.head-fi.org/forum/thread/562773/bay-area-meet-california-february-2012-interest-thread#post_7609536


----------



## mikemalter

Quote: 





cee tee said:


> *Update*:  a <couple of us> will be at Mountain View's *Cafe Yulong* (in the back room from 3-6pm) to share some *portable gear* *and talk shop* before the Charlie Hunter/Scott Amendola show this Sunday evening.
> 
> PM me if you want to join us so I know if I need to alert the restaurant or not (fresh, good Chinese Food).
> 
> (Unfortunately, I couldn't start a thread and have everyone join us at the show because the *80 tickets sold out pretty fast*...but maybe we could still meet up for a bit!)


 

 Won't be able to make it, but please post again for any activities.  Thanks and have a great time.


----------

